# Wie stellt ihr euch den LichKing kampf vor?



## Totebone (25. August 2009)

Hi,

Also ich würde mir das mal so vorstellen:

Man kommt in einen Vereisten Raum..... vor 25 Mutigen Helden ist die Treppe zum Frostthron auf dem der Lichking gerade sitzt.
Sobald man den Raum betritt erscheinen ALLE Gegner von Arthas....  Also:

Sylvanas
Tirion
Darion 
u s w.

Es kommt zu einem Epischen Kampf in dem wir (ca. 35Leute dann) gegen die 25Mio Life von Arthas ankämpfen.
Während des Kampfes kommen immerwieder Ghuls die man töten muss, bevor Arthas Todespackt machen kann.
Zudem schleudert er immerwieder random einen 20k Todesmantel in den Raid! 
Es sind tierisch viele Krankheiten zu disspellen, weil der immerwieder Peztilenz macht.
Jeder der während des Bosskampfs stirbt wird zudem wiederbelebt.
Am Ende des Kampfes stürmt Arthas auf Tirion zu...

Der Ashbringer und Frostmourne treffen sich.... beide Schwerter zerbrechen und beide sterben....

Und so endet die Herrschaft des Lichking...


So nun sagt ihr mal was dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (25. August 2009)

hehe coole idee^^ ... aber leider bin ich nicht so kreativ =O 

MfG Skipo.O


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2009)

1) hineingehen
2) Genug Schaden machen
3) Lich King ist tot (looten)
4) rausgehen


so in etwa wird das ablaufen (vermute ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (25. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) hineingehen
> 2) Genug Schaden machen
> 3) Lich King ist tot (looten)
> 4) rausgehen
> ...




aber irgendwie traurig ... der arme athas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ...SKIP... (25. August 2009)

Edith: sry doppelpost


----------



## Casp (26. August 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Arthas stirbt. Fänds auch irgendwie schade. Der Bosskampf selbst wird aber hoffentlich etwas komplizierter, mit mehr Phasen, mehr Movement usw. als von dir beschrieben.
Kann mir aber auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass man zusammen mit lore-bekannten Helden in die Schlacht zieht.


----------



## Anburak-G (26. August 2009)

Ja, so etwas Unterstützung wäre nicht verkehrt^^


----------



## doodlez_himself (26. August 2009)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man ihn tötet. Im Cataclysm Trailer heißt es ja auch "Während der schrecklich Krieg gegen den Lichkönig andauert..." Aber wir werden es ja noch früh genug sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Victiln (26. August 2009)

was, nur 25 mio life? glaubst du ernsthaft, der finale Encounter von wotlk wird Pre Nerf so wenig HP haben?

erstmal...prinzipiell schon sollte Arthas mehr life haben als ein Großteil der Bosse vor ihm, weil allein schon durch die Lebenspunkte kann Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters auf ein ordentliches Niveau schrauben (warum sonst haben es viele Gilden erst geschafft, Illidan oder Kil Jaeden zu legen, nachdem die 30% weniger life hatten^^)

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass Arthas schwerer wird als Algalon. Zumindest aus der heutigen Sicht MUSS er einfach schwerer sein. Da man davon ausgehen kann, dass bis dahin sogar nichtraider full t9 haben (durch marken durch die hero daylie gekauft), wirds da dann etwas anders wirken als jetzt.

So, Algalon hat über 30 mio HP und einen Enragetimer von 6 min, ich hoffe aber stark, dass Arthas nicht in einem 6 min Geplänkel besiegt wird, bzw werden muss. Klar bekommt er einen Enragetimer, auch wenns nur ein passiver ist (ähnlich Kel Thuzad).
Also, ich gehe schonmal von 40-50 mio HP minimum aus.

Dann natürlich die Fähigkeiten. Man muss dazu beachten, über was für eine wahnsinnige Macht der Lichkönig verfügt. In der Questreihe in Eiskrone, wo es darum geht, wie Arthas zum Lichking wurde, kann man als Spieler erleben, wie Arthas in wenigen Minuten seine ganze (noch lebendige) Armee in einen Haufen Untoter verwandelt...und dass durch eine gewaltige Kettenreaktion. Dazu kommen vermutlich Fähigkeiten die zum Element Eis passen. Heißt Frostblitze in den Raid, evtl sogar auf alle Spieler, dazu eine Aura wie bei Sapphiron und Hodir, damit auch ja die Heiler richtig krass zu tun bekommen. Dazu kommen enorm starke Angriffe, die den Tank vermutlich so schwer treffen, dass entweder eine permanente Tankrotation gemacht werden muss, oder aber der tank wird nach einer bestimmten Anzahl Schläge wahnsinnig  und muss vom Raid getötet werden, um dann normal wiederbelebt zu werden (wie zB im Iron Council - Choose you, STeelbreaker). Andererseits ist das letzte nur möglich, wenn Arthas nicht die Fähigkeit hätte, Tote zu Zombies zu erwecken, was 100%ig auch passieren wird. Somit müsste der Raid erst diesen Zombie vernichten, um dann den Tank wiederzubeleben.

Dazu kommen noch weitere Fähigkeiten, die Arthas einfach mal haben muss, da der Kampf sonst absolut nicht glaubwürdig erscheint.
Zunächst wäre da eine Aura, die dafür sorgt, dass permanent irgendwelche Spieler voller Angst durch den Raum rennen, weitere Fokussierte Zauber, die entweder durch Spieler unterbrochen werden können, oder aber durch irgendwelche Kugeln im Raum .(vielleicht kann der Schaden auch durch Schutzrunen, die am Boden auftrauchen und von NPCs gewirkt werden (zb Jayna) abgefangen werden) Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Arthas solche Zauber bekommt ( natürlich sind das Zauber, die KEINER überlebt, wenn er nicht in einer Schutzrune steht, bzw der unausweigerlich den ganzen Raid sofort zerlegt, wenn der zauber nicht unterbrochen wird)

Das zum Grundaufbau der Fertigkeiten.

Der Kampfablauf sieht denke ich mal so aus, wie der TE ihn beschreibt, zumindest was die NPCs angeht. Alle von ihm genannten Charaktere haben dem Lichkönig ne Menge Scheiße zu verdanken (Sylvanas, weil die jetzt ne Banshee ist, Jayna hat nen noch persönlicheren Konflikt mit dem lieben Arthas usw).

Letztendlich glaube ich aber, dass der Kampf sehr intensiv wird, gerade auch was Phasen angeht.

1. Phase: Arthas in seiner jetzigen Gestalt, aber normaler Größe (wie in den Qs, wo man ihm begegnet)...er setzt nur einen Teil seiner Fähigkeiten ein

2. Phase: Arthas geht kurz Enrage (zB bei 90%) und wenn der Raid den Schadensboost überlebt, wird er alles festfrieren und dem Raid seine Gefährtin Sindragosa vorstellen (selbst wenn der drache schon vorher als Boss in Icecrown besiegt wurde...Arthas aka der Lichkönig ist ein gottverdammter TOTENBESCHWÖRER)
In P2 muss nurn Sindragosa besiegt werden, allerdings wird Arthas sie heilen und aufsatteln, wenn sie eine bestimmte HP-Grenze unterschreitet. Selbstverständlich muss der Drache nen eigenen Tank bekommen und hat eigene tödliche Moves drauf, während Arthas EBNFALLS weiter bekämpft wird, aber nun über alle seine Fähigkeiten verfügt. Das führt uns zu P3

P3 könnte als Ziel haben, einfach nur zu überleben. Sindragosa hebt mit Arthas ab und ist für alle unereichbar. Während der Raid darum bemüht ist, einzelnen Skills des Drachen auszuweichen, die auf dem Boden durch Flammen etc angekündigt werden, müssen die Heiler zusehen, dass der gravierende Schaden, der durch die Frostaura entsteht, komplett abgefangen wird. Diese Phase stellt die Ruhephase in dem Kampf dar, wenngleich Arthas nach kurzer Zeit beginnen wird, Unmengen Untote aus den Wänden kommen zu lassen (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass arthas vorausschauend genug war, um den Raum, in welchem gekämpft wird, genug Leichen zu Konservieren^^)

Weiteres Ziel der Phase wird es sein, Sindragosa zum Absturz zu bringen. Und da kommt das Luftschiff ins Spiel, welches ebenfalls Teil der Instanz werden soll, afaik.
Im Grunde kommts von selbst angeflogen, allerdings dauert das eine ganze Weile...und die Zeit sollte lang genug gewählt sein, dass der Raid zum Ende hin richtig Probleme mit den Zombies bekommt.

Irgendwann kommt das Luftschiff der eigenen Fraktion angerauscht und ballert Arthas und Sindragosa vom Himmel. Arthas stürzt in den Raum, Sindragosa dagegen bis ganz nach Unten ins Tal. Jetzt fängt ein Timer an zu ticken. Wenn es der Raid nicht schafft, Arthas jetzt innerhalb von einer moderat gewählten Zeit zu vernichten, wird Sindragosa in den Kampf wieder eingreifen, wodurch ein 2. Mal P2 ausgelöst wird, allerdings beide Enrage gehen und Arthas nicht mehr aufsteigt.

So, aber zu Arthas. Jetzt, wenn er zurück im Kampffeld ist (wieder mit Full HP btw) besitzt und nutzt er alle Fähigkeiten, die er hat. Bei 40% passiert dann das nächste Skriptereignis:

der Lichkönig zeigt seine wahre Gestalt und geht gleichzeitig in eine Art Minienrage...er hat immer noich dieselben Fähigkeiten wie vorher, greift jetzt allerdings so heftig an, dass der Tank unmöglich mehr als ein paar Sekunden überleben kann. Allerdings greift Tirion kurz vorher in den Kampf ein, er zieht automatisch gut Aggro, allerdings sollten die dds nicht übertreiben und die Heiler müssen auch auf Zack sein, da auch Tirion gegen die wahre Gestalt der Lichkönigs nur begrent standhalten kann.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: bei 5% wird Tirion den Finalen Schlag ausführen, der Lichking entschwindet und Jayna (und natürlich die Grp) bekommen Gelegenheit, noch einmal einen letzten Blick auf den ursprünglichen Arthas zu werfen, der in Form eines Geistes erscheint und für seine Erlösung dankt.


Und? Gefällts? Natürlich alles nur ausgedacht, aber DAS wäre mal ein wahrlich würdiger Abschluss und ein epischer Kampf.

Vielleicht ein paar Ideen, zu Archivements:

Bezwinger der Geißel: Vernichte Arthas
Deine freunde können dir nicht helfen: Tötet Arthas, während noch mind. 10 Zombies (aus P3) am Leben sind.
Tier und Reiter: Töte Arthas, während Sindragosa bei ihm ist. (Hier gibts dann die Chance, den Frostwyrm als Reittier zu looten) --> Hardmode
Dein Eis macht mir nichts aus: Töte Arthas, ohne das ein Spieler von [hier steht seine tödlichste Fertigkeit] getroffen wird.


----------



## Kaobaan (26. August 2009)

More Dots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (26. August 2009)

n1^^
ich stelle mir den fight so vor:

Der Raid kommt in den Raum. Dann lavern die irgendwas. bla bla bla, dann kommt ein Gargoyle rein gefolgen, dieser streift mit seinen flügen den Türstock und bricht sich dabei die flügel, aber weil dieser nicht mehr bremsen kann fliegt direkt den lichking in die fresse und bricht den Lichking das Genick ;P

mir is nix besseres eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hengireal (26. August 2009)

1. Variante:

Man geht mit 25 Mann rein, erledigt die Vorgruppen, steht vor Arthas. Der Tank rennt los, Arthas kommt. Plötzlich stolpert er, der Helm fliegt runter und Frostmourne schlägt in einen sehr ungünstigen Winkel auf, sodass es zerbricht. Arthas sagt: " ich bin befreit, bitte vergebt mir, ich hatte keine Wahl". Dann findet eine Abstimmung im Raid statt:

1. Angreifen, Rache nehmen, Loot.

2. Verschonen, retten, kein Loot.

Nachdem 99% die 1. Antwort gewählt haben, wird er verkloppt und droppt irgendwas. 


2. Variante:

Man steht vor Arthas. Der setzt seinen Special-Imba-Zauber Anti-Port ein, sodass kein Spieler teleportiert werden kann bzw. kein Seelenstein benutzt werden kann. Dann verschließen sich die Tore und Arthas teleportiert sich weg. Und dein Char hängt für ewig in der Eiskronenzitadelle fest.


3. Variante: Arthas setzt zu oft Aderlass ein und stirbt aufgrund von Manaknappheit.


----------



## Nicetale1 (26. August 2009)

Ich stell mir den kampf so vor :
Erst sieht man den Geist von Arthas Vater (Name vergessen) der einen Vortrag hält.
Arthas schwächelt ein bisschen doch Frostmourn ergreift wieder vollen Besitz von ihm
Der kampf geht los leider.
Frostwyrms kreisen über euch 
Wellen von 100 der stärksten Untoten stürm auf euch zu
Schließlich greift Arthas in den Kampf ein und Tirion erscheint verschiedene Fähigkeiten auch vom Todesritter werden benutz
zb auch versucht er mit Frostmourn die Seelen der spieler zu stellen um sich mit ihnen zu stärken die Spieler müssenn aus einem Grab geschlagen werden um ihre Seelen zu behalten 
Frostwyrm reiter fliegen zu euch die ihr besiegen müsst.Die Frostwyrms können besitgen werden und im Kampf gegen weitere Frostwyrm benutzt werden(müssen sie auch)
Ab 50 % beschwört Arthas ein Ritual das den bösen Teil von euch rausreist und der auf Arthas zuläuft 
Die getötet werden müssen da sie  Arthas um 2 % heilen pro böse Teil (25x2 = 50) Also würde es Arthas kompelt voll heilen (während des Rituals ist Arthas undeingreifbar)
Ab 10 % Greifen die Seelen der toten dei durch die Geisel starben ein und zwingen arthas in die Knie 
Zum schluss steht Tirion vor euch und verkündet das Arthas für immer aus der Welt verschwunden ist
Dann plötzlich zieht der Lichking aus Arthas aus und Arthas steht vor euch wie er einst als Lebender Paladin war.
Entschuldigt sich und Verabschiedet sich.





Sory wen paar Schreibfehler drin sind is schon spät;D


----------



## shartas (26. August 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> Und? Gefällts? Natürlich alles nur ausgedacht, aber DAS wäre mal ein wahrlich würdiger Abschluss und ein epischer Kampf.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so in der art würde ich mir den bosskampf gegen arthas auch wünschen


----------



## sylania (26. August 2009)

hengireal schrieb:


> 1. Variante:
> 
> Man geht mit 25 Mann rein, erledigt die Vorgruppen, steht vor Arthas. Der Tank rennt los, Arthas kommt. Plötzlich stolpert er, der Helm fliegt runter und Frostmourne schlägt in einen sehr ungünstigen Winkel auf, sodass es zerbricht. Arthas sagt: " ich bin befreit, bitte vergebt mir, ich hatte keine Wahl". Dann findet eine Abstimmung im Raid statt:
> 
> ...



einfach nur LoL

Spass muss sein, find aber die variante vor dir besser ^^


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (26. August 2009)

hmm angeblich soll der ja nicht frostmourne droppen sondern ne axt.. hmm, kommt die Axt auch in der WoW Geschichte vor? o_O


----------



## Raxon22 (26. August 2009)

deine idde ist gut,aber ich sag mal das es anders ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (26. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Arthas stirbt. Fänds auch irgendwie schade. Der Bosskampf selbst wird aber hoffentlich etwas komplizierter, mit mehr Phasen, mehr Movement usw. als von dir beschrieben.
> Kann mir aber auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass man zusammen mit lore-bekannten Helden in die Schlacht zieht.



mer movement ? Oo heut zu tage sind die spieler doch sogar zu blöd um in nexus den debuff nicht abzukriegen .....


----------



## Devilyn (26. August 2009)

1. Rein
2. Arthas castet Apokalypse
3. Wipe


Das Ende vom Lied, messt euch nicht mit dem Lutschkönig^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2009)

Wie ich mit den Kampf mit dem Lichking vorstelle? 

ZU EINFACH!

Ich will Frostmournes Seelenklau im Kampf sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (26. August 2009)

Der Kampf sollte einfach nur EPISCH werden.
Vergleichbar mit keinem zuvor gewesenen Boss in WoW, BC oder sonst irgendwas.


MfG


----------



## Salamana (26. August 2009)

Also so stell ichs mir vor: 


Man geht rein tötet die 31 bosse (Quelle-MMo champion obs stimmt weis ich net) komt zu arthas.
Jaina fragt ihn ob er noch bei trost ist weil er ne verfluchte klinge bei sich trägt..arthas lädt uns ein zu nem kränzchen und erklärt uns alles...naja dann phase 3. der abschied ...phase 2 ist einfach ne ohrfeige von jaina ;D....zu tirion: der schaut nur zu und frisst popcorn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
#
/edit: rechtschreibfehler sind mir egal !


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2009)

Salamana schrieb:


> Man geht rein tötet die 31 bosse (Quelle-MMo champion obs stimmt weis ich net) komt zu arthas.



Ghostcrawler hat auf der BlizzCon gesagt, dass es nur eine Zahl ist. Es könnte auch der Lichking und 30 Jormungar sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (26. August 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Ghostcrawler hat auf der BlizzCon gesagt, dass es nur eine Zahl ist. Es könnte auch der Lichking und 30 Jormungar sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe..kk sorry..naja aber ich kanns mir vorstellen das es wie bei kil,jaeden wird...fasst keine grp schafft ihn gescheige kommt beim trash vorbei .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. August 2009)

Der Kampf wird 30 Minuten dauern und nur mit 25 Leuten 
betretbar sein. Tausende von Ghule und andere Untoten kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: 25 Mio sind zuwenig Life^^


/edit 

Bei der blizzcon Tag 2 Rückblick wurde doch gesagt das
es nur 8 Bosse sind (31 sind ja mal hammer viel oO).

Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Happyhunti (26. August 2009)

glaub es sind sogar 12 oder?


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Sobald man den Raum betritt erscheinen ALLE Gegner von Arthas....  Also:
> 
> 
> Tirion
> ...



Ich stelle mir vor das die von dir genannten, falls sie tatsächlich beteidigt sein würden, sich sehr bald im laufe des kampfs sich gehen den selbsternannten König stellen würden. Also als Verbündete zu verfügung stehen .. vor allem Sylvanas. Von daher denke ich das du eigentlich gar nicht weisst von was du da sprichst.


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Arthas stirbt. Fänds auch irgendwie schade.



Niemand will ihn töten da er der rechtmässige Erbe ist. Bekehren! Er soll seine wahre Bestimmung erkennen und seinen Thron antreten! Er ist mächtig und ein gebohrener Führer der uns im Kampf gegen Todesschwinge behilflich sein kann und wird. Seit ihr wirklich so engstirnig?


----------



## Blueman23 (26. August 2009)

> was, nur 25 mio life? glaubst du ernsthaft, der finale Encounter von wotlk wird Pre Nerf so wenig HP haben?
> 
> erstmal...prinzipiell schon sollte Arthas mehr life haben als ein Großteil der Bosse vor ihm, weil allein schon durch die Lebenspunkte kann Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters auf ein ordentliches Niveau schrauben (warum sonst haben es viele Gilden erst geschafft, Illidan oder Kil Jaeden zu legen, nachdem die 30% weniger life hatten^^)
> 
> ...



find ich klasse die Ideen, auf jeden Fall muß es ein Epischer Kampf werden über den man sich noch richtig freuen kann (so wie z.b. Illidan oder Kil Jaeden vorm Patch damals, quasi mal wieder so richtiges geschrei im Vent und so)


----------



## ødan (26. August 2009)

Wohoo kreativer Erguss:

Okay die Location:

Wer Wc3 FT gespielt hat kennt ja den Frostthron, ein langer Steg in der Mitte einer art gewaltigen Eiskuppel. Wenn man runter fällt gehts tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiief runter.

Arthas:

Arthas ist nich abartig groß wie er manchmal im Spiel dargestellt wird, sondern hat eine normale angemessene Größe. (Ein wenig größer als ein Taure in etwa)

Arthas HP? Ich denke 60mille sind da angebracht.

Ansonsten ist ja alles klar, Rüstung und Frostmourne. Lets get ready to kick some Lichking ass!

Der Kampf:


Phase 1:

Arthas wird ganz normal getankt. Er hat ein ziemlich lames Angriffstempo (3.0 Sekunden?) aber seine Hit hauen locker 20k rein.
Wenn er trifft bekommt der Tank einen Debuff (Wahnsinn des Lichkönigs). Der Debuff reduziert die Rüstung um 5% und kann 10 mal stacken.
Bei 10 Stacks wird der Spieler wahnsinnig und wird komplett bis zu Arthas Tod kontrolliert, sprich, er greift den Raid an. Da er allerdings eine um 50% reduzierte Rüssi hat, sollte es nicht schwer sein ihn schnellst möglich um zu klatschen. Am besten ist jedoch einfach mit dem Tanken regelmäßig abzuwechseln. Alle 20 Sekunden kanalisiert Arthas ein "Armee der Toten". Es tauchen etwa 10 Ghule mit 10 Mio Hp auf. Tank and Spank die Ghule haben einen Krankheitsangriff, welcher über 10 Sekunden jede Sekunde 4% der Max hp an Schaden macht. Die Krankheit stackt dreimal muss also dauer entfernt werden.  Bei 90 % Hp wird Arthas unverwundbar und fängt an zu lachen. Hinter ihm steigt Sindragosa auf und Phase 2 beginnt.

Phase 2:

Arthas greift wie gewohnt an, hat jetzt jedoch ein deutlich loweres Angriffstempo (2,0 Sekunden). Auch die Ghule kommen regelmäßig. Sindragosa brüllt alle 20 Sekunden (also wenn die Ghule erscheinen) was jeden Caster beim Zaubern unterbricht und das Zaubertempo 5 Sekunden lang um 30% reduziert.
Jedesmal wenn Arthas 1% Seiner HP verliert führt Sindragosa einen Flügelschlag aus, welcher alle Spieler nach hinten wirft und die Aggro sofort resettet. Bei 85% springt Arthas auf Sindras Rücken und Phase 3 beginnt.

Phase 3:

Jaina, Tirion, und der ganze Rest erscheinen... auf einem gewaltigen Luftschiff.
Sie docken an der Plattform an und alle Spieler müssen schnell auf das Schiff. Auf dem Schiff stehen Kanonen und Bombenküsten bereit, mit welchen Sindragosa angegriffen werden kann. Diese fliegt in hohem Tempo Kreise um das Schiff, wärend Arthas Ghule und Skelette auf dem Schiff beschwört. Die Ghule sind die selben wie auch in Phase 1 u 2, die Skelette haben nur 7.5 Mio HP aber haben dafür Spalten.
Sindragosa teilt sich übrigens den HP Pool mit Arthas.
Da die Kanonen määächtig viel Schaden machen, ist diese die entscheidende Phase. Denn nach 5 min endet sie und das Schiff wird abgeschossen, wobei alle Spieler und die Wc Helden wieder auf der Plattform landen. Das heißt, die Kanonen bieten Möglichkeit, innerhalb von 5min extremen Schaden auf Arthas zu machen.

Phase 4:

Nachdem die Spieler und Helden wieder auf der Plattform gelandet sind, springt Arthas wieder vom Drachen ab. Eine Neuauflage von Phase 2 folgt, allerdings Besitzt Arthas nun ein Angriffstempo von einer Sekunde (!) was ihn (da wohl alle Tanks auch schon eine unmenge an Debuffaufladungen drauf hat) untankbar macht. Doch keine Sorge, für irgendetwas muss Tirion ja gut sein. Tirion stürmt also auf Arthas und ein Duell zwischen beiden entbrennt. Währenddessen strömt eine abartige Horden von Untoten (Ghule, Neruber, Mönströsitäten, Skelette, Gargoyles, Geister, usw.) auf die Plattform. Spieler müssen also zum einen die Armeen aufhalten, zum anderen Tirion hochheilen und ganz wichtig, auch immer wieder buffen, da Arthas Angriffe in dieser Phase eine Chance besitzen einen Buff zu entfernen (jeglicher Art). Auch Sindragosa wird wieder ihren Schrei einsetzen, jedoch bleiben ihr Flügelschlag und Arthas Armee der Toten aus. Nach 7 Min. geht Arthas Enrage.


Phase 5:

Arthas tötet Tirion spektakulär, wobei Aschenbringer im Boden steckend verweilt. Darion Morgraine betritt das Szenario und nimmt den Ashbringer an sich, welcher dennoch nicht verdorben wird. In einem hellen Lichtblitz sterben alle Untoten die Arthas beschworen hat und ein einziger Angriff Darions verwundet Arthas so schwer, dass dieser kampfunfähig scheint. Darion tötet Sindragosa indem er das Schwert in ihren Körper wirft, wobei diese mit dem Schwer abstürzt. Jaine will nun Arthas hinrichten doch dieser rappelt sich auf. Und fängt an über 10 Sekunden zu kanalisieren. Jaina fängt indess an ein Portal zu beschwören auf welches alle 25 Spieler klicken müssen damit es sich öffnet. Nun müssen alle Spieler auf das Portal klicken und kommen vor den Toren der Zitadelle herraus. Nach 10 Sekunden wirkt Arthas Apolaypse (bekannt aus dem DK startgebiet) und alles was noch dort ist stirbt. Inklusive Jaina. 

Vor der Zitadelle angekommen bereiten sich die letzten Helden und Spieler auf die Finale begegnung mit Arthas vor. Dieser kommt aus den Toren der Eiskrone geschritten. Eine große Armee der Horde und Allianz kommt greift ins geschehen ein und Alle machen sich bereit für den Finalen Schlag. Urplötzlich erhebt sich Arthas in die Luft und schebt.  Eine Armee aus Untoten stürmt von allen Seiten auf die Spieler und NPC's. Arthas muss nun innerhalb von 3 Minuten vernichtet werden, da Arthas ansonsten Frostmourne in die Luft erhebt und alle Spieler inklusive Npc's urplötzlich 99.999 Schaden erleiden.
Arthas plaziert in seiner schwebenden Phase immer wieder Runen auf dem Boden, welcher nach drei Sekunden explodieren und alles auf ihnen befindliche töten. 



Soviel von meiner Seite aus zum Kampf...

Wenn man noch ein wenig mehr Movement reinbringt wird es sicher spannend.


----------



## Enis1500 (26. August 2009)

arthas wird sterben darauf könnt ihr euch kräftig verlassen es wird 15 bosse geben soweit ich weiß und 2 5er inis in der eiskronenzitadelle wirds auch geben


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

Enis1500 schrieb:


> arthas wird sterben darauf könnt ihr euch kräftig verlassen es wird 15 bosse geben soweit ich weiß und 2 5er inis in der eiskronenzitadelle wirds auch geben



so ein dünnschiss .. ich muss kotzen.


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

ødan schrieb:


> Vor der Zitadelle angekommen bereiten sich die letzten Helden und Spieler auf die Finale begegnung mit Arthas vor. Dieser kommt aus den Toren der Eiskrone geschritten. Eine große Armee der Horde und Allianz kommt greift ins geschehen ein und Alle machen sich bereit für den Finalen Schlag.



Ich finde deinen Beitrag sehr schön und durchdacht doch hast du vergessen wer Arthas ist. Sein Blut ist von Lordaeron. Er ist König und verderbt. Mehr nicht ... reinigt ihn und feiert den wahren König. Schau doch nochmal 20-30mal das wotlk Video an und hör GENAU hin!!!!!!!


----------



## ødan (26. August 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Ich finde deinen Beitrag sehr schön und durchdacht doch hast du vergessen wer Arthas ist. Sein Blut ist von Lordaeron. Er ist König und verderbt. Mehr nicht ... reinigt ihn und feiert den wahren König. Schau doch nochmal 20-30mal das wotlk Video an und hör GENAU hin!!!!!!!



erm... hast du nicht die q gemacht, in der sich arthas das herz ausreißt und klar wird, dass es so gesehen Arthas gar nichtmehr gibt? Das ist Nerzhul, welcher Arthas Körper besitzt. Selbst wenn man Nerzhul aus seine Körper vertreiben kann... Ein Mensch ohne Herz? xD


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (26. August 2009)

Hallo,



Prinzipiell find ich hier alles klasse, persönlich fänd ich es aber sehr passend, wenn der letzte Schlag der den Lichkönig zwingt sich wieder ins schwert zurückzuziehen von Sylvana Windrunner käme.

Vielleicht ein schönes Video was Elemente des Songs der Hochgeborenen beinhaltet und Sylvana die den Anhänger in der Hand Hält und in der anderen eine Waffe womit sie den Wirt Arthas (im weitesten sinne ist arthas körper ja nur noch wirt für den lichking) tödlich verwundet und erstmalig seit sie eine banshee wurde ein ernsthaftes lächeln zustande bekommt.

Späte rache, denn ich denke von persönlichen Schicksalen ausgehend, hat sie mit am meisten verloren und durchaus ein gewisses Anrecht.

Dadurch könnten sich auch die Spannungen gegenüber den verlassenen und deren Stadt Lordaeron verringern, denn Wyrnn geifert ja noch immer nach Krieg ^^



Fänd ich schick^^

Dachtet ihr wir hätten vergessen?

Dachtet ihr wir hätten vergeben?

Spürt nun die Rache der Verlassenen!


----------



## Maskenball (26. August 2009)

Also ich find auch das Sylvanas einfach perfekt wäre um ihre Rache auszuführen, und hübsch sieht sie ja auch noch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es wäre für die Verlassenen ein toller Racheackt...

aber meine Idee : 


Kampf gegen den Lich King?

na denke das wir ein Open non PVP Raid... wo Horde und allianz zusammen antreten müssen, für dieses Event gibt es dann extra die neue Klasse Übersetzer die von hordisch auf allianzisch und umgekehrt übersetzen.. damit die kommunikation auch ohne TS funktioniert..

es müssen für den Raid immer min. 100 Horde und 100 Allianzspieler anwesend sein im Raidgebiet... je mehr Spieler desto schwerer wir der Lich King...

Tanks sind sindfrei... LichKing macht Random aggro.. Heiler sind 65% des Raids.. der Rest DKs und Caster... DKs bekommen nen Debuff... Schrei des Herren ( Angriffskraft um 34% verringert) Und ein sporadisch auftredenden Furchteffekt..

Wenn der LichKing stirbt... (was bei 490 Millione HP) und mit einer Kampfzeit von Max 5 Minuten sehr schwer ist... lösen sich alle DKs auf... werden entweder LvL 1 noobs oder müssen sich innerhalb von 20 Sekunden entscheiden weile vernünftige Klasse sie werden wollen


Nach dieser einzigartigen Kampf Horde und Allianz gegen den Gottvater des Bösen... kommt es zu einer Friedenskonferenz zwichen Eisenhower und Stalin.... öhm Momentan andere Geschichte ^^
Horde und Allianz sind nicht lange Freunde nach diesem finalen Kampf... Die politischen Ansichten sind zu unterschiednlich... Horde greift in einem Akt der Wut  in einem Open PVP Raid Ironforge an und zerstört es fast vllständig... Im Gegenzug versucht die Allianz Silbermond zu erobern... aber KilJaeden kommt aus dem Sunwell und beschützt in einem akt der Gutmütigkeit Silbermond vor der Allianz..

Nicht ganz eigennützig denn der Herr Kil Jaeden möchte wieder zu alter Macht aufsteigen, dazu braucht er die Infrasturktur der Horde.. da er schiffsreisen nicht mag.


Es findet ein erneuter Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz statt.. die bis dahin eher unscheinbaren Nagas aus dem Mahlstorm erscheinen ud versuchen ei Stück vom Azeroth zu einzuverleiben...


tada .. und wir haben den perfekten Übergang zum neuen Add On

copyright by Slyvana ^^ also nicht klauen Blizzard xD


----------



## Gnorfal (26. August 2009)

> 1) hineingehen
> 2) Genug Schaden machen
> 3) Lich King ist tot (looten)
> 4) rausgehen
> ...


soweit die Theorie...

die Praxis:
1) hineingehen (weil man denkt, man hat ja jetzt Epics für marken gefarmt und ist stark genug)
2) *nicht* genug Schaden machen (weil viele auch mit Itemlvl 232/245 nicht ihre Klasse spielen können)
3) wipe
4) wipe
5) (3 stunden später: immernoch wipe)
6) rausgehen
...so ungefähr in 98% aller Fälle...

die Praxis, nachdem Milliarden und aber Milliarden Beschwerde Briefe Blizzard erreicht haben und sie darauf reagieren:
1) hineingehen (weil man denkt, man hat ja jetzt Epics für marken gefarmt und ist stark genug)
2) *nicht* genug Schaden machen (weil viele auch mit Itemlvl 232/245 nicht ihre Klasse spielen können)
3) Lich King ist tot (looten)
4) rausgehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (26. August 2009)

Umhaun, looten, weiter.


----------



## PewPewPew (26. August 2009)

oh man, ich hätt am liebsten das arthas so schwer wie old naxx oder sunwell wird, hab null bock das du da mit rnd-grps einfach durchrennen kannst, da ist es mir lieber wenn wirklich nur die topgilden des servers den typen legen als jeder boon 
vote 4 arthas 80 millionen life und ultrahart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (26. August 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> was, nur 25 mio life? glaubst du ernsthaft, der finale Encounter von wotlk wird Pre Nerf so wenig HP haben?
> 
> erstmal...prinzipiell schon sollte Arthas mehr life haben als ein Großteil der Bosse vor ihm, weil allein schon durch die Lebenspunkte kann Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters auf ein ordentliches Niveau schrauben (warum sonst haben es viele Gilden erst geschafft, Illidan oder Kil Jaeden zu legen, nachdem die 30% weniger life hatten^^)
> 
> ...



super, einfach klasse!


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Duselette schrieb:


> super, einfach klasse!


Dein FQ weniger.

Topic:
Für Arthas sollte man wieder 40-Mann Raids einführen, das wäre das mindeste.
Und... wie hiess das nochmal.... ähm, ahja:
BOSSTAKTIK


----------



## Axarimy (26. August 2009)

ich bin dafür das der kampf gegen den lichking wieder so nen richtig harter wird wo selbst die progilden wochen lang dran zu kämpfen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Axarimy schrieb:


> ... wo selbst die progilden wochen lang dran zu kämpfen haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und er dürfte NIE generfed werden. Das wäre Blasphemie.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. August 2009)

@Victiln

Das wäre wirklich ein würdiger Kampf .. *schmacht*

Das ganze wäre dann wieder wie zu Bc Zeiten ..  NEEEEEEEEEDDDDDD


----------



## Versace83 (26. August 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Am Ende des Kampfes stürmt Arthas auf Tirion zu...
> 
> Der Ashbringer und Frostmourne treffen sich.... beide Schwerter zerbrechen und beide sterben....




Ich glaube und hoffe nicht dass Arthas stirbt... er wird sich, kurz bevor er stirbt, zurückziehen und eine unbewachte Truhe mit epischen Items zurücklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (26. August 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Niemand will ihn töten da er der rechtmässige Erbe ist. Bekehren! Er soll seine wahre Bestimmung erkennen und seinen Thron antreten! Er ist mächtig und ein gebohrener Führer der uns im Kampf gegen Todesschwinge behilflich sein kann und wird. Seit ihr wirklich so engstirnig?



Vor allem weil er nichts dafür kann das er der geisel holf (neu aufbaute was auch sonst ungeistliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Er gehört einfach geläutert und gesagt "Du nicht lich-könig sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salamana (26. August 2009)

Maskenball schrieb:


> Also ich find auch das Sylvanas einfach perfekt wäre um ihre Rache auszuführen, und hübsch sieht sie ja auch noch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



OMG man erkennt die wirklichen noob´s voll raus ...lern erstmal WoW spielen bevor du hier so nen dreck der längst vergessen ist reinschreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/edit: sry for doppelpost


----------



## Victiln (26. August 2009)

> Vor allem weil er nichts dafür kann das er der geisel holf (neu aufbaute was auch sonst ungeistliches biggrin.gif)
> Er gehört einfach geläutert und gesagt "Du nicht lich-könig sein" jester.gif jester.gif



das was hier einige scheinbar immer wieder zu vergessen scheinen:
Arthas ist tot!! Er hat noch in etwa den Körper von früher, aber er ist schlicht und einfach tot. Seine Seele wurde vom Lichking zerfressen, sein Herz hat er sich rausgeschnitten. Da gibts nix mehr mit Exorzieren. Wenn der Lichkönig aus Arthas Körper ausgetrieben wird, wird der Körper von Arthas einfach umkippen.

Abgesehen davon: Mal ne philosophische Frage: Könntest du jemanden am Leben lassen, der derartige Gräuel verursacht hat, auch wenn er später behauptet, er war nicht Herr seiner selbst?^^

Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, dass der Lichkönig sterben wird, allerdings schlusendlich durch Tirion, der dabei ruhig auch selber draufgehen darf.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (26. August 2009)

Salamana schrieb:


> Vor allem weil er nichts dafür kann das er der geisel holf (neu aufbaute was auch sonst ungeistliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zumal es nicht korrekt ist.


Schon bevor er Frostgram fand war er verändert. Das Massaker so nötig es war in der Grausamkeit in Stratholme hat ihn verändert, er war ab dem Zeitpunkt nur noch auf Rache aus. Er hat jede Warnung in den Wind geschlagen und hat Tote in kauf genommen um seine Rache zu bekommen.

Egomane halt

Letztlich ist er ein Kriegsverbrecher in wow...

sowas gehört da net hin ^^

wieso denkich grad an Harrypotter ^^ wieviele da behauptet haben unter dem imperiusfluch zustehn und nur deswegen gemordet zuhaben.....


----------



## Mo3 (26. August 2009)

Man kämpft gegen Arthas, bis er nur noch 2 % hat, dann stößt Frostmourne Arthas von sich ab weil er viel zu geschwächt ist.
Arthas fällt zu Boden und wundert sich was er überhaupt all die Jahre getan hat.
Nach der kurzen Zwischensequenz greift Frostmourne die mutigen 25 an.
Dann muss man nurnoch Frostmourne zerstören und zum Dank, dass man ihn befreit hat, schenkt Arthas euch eine Kiste :].

Ich fände das total schön, wenn das ganze so ausgehen würde, weil ich immer ein großer Arthas-fan war.
Ich frag mich nur wie Arthas aussehen würde , so ganz ohne Todesritterkluft... wahrscheinlich wie ein alter, gebrechlicher Mann.

Naja ... so fänd ichs toll.

Mfg Mo3


----------



## theduke666 (26. August 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> ....und zum Dank, dass man ihn befreit hat, schenkt Arthas euch eine Kiste :].
> Ich fände das total schön, wenn das ganze so ausgehen würde, weil ich immer ein großer Arthas-fan war.


Tja...



Victiln schrieb:


> Arthas ist tot!! Er hat noch in etwa den Körper von früher, aber er ist schlicht und einfach tot. Seine Seele wurde vom Lichking zerfressen, sein Herz hat er sich rausgeschnitten.


...das Leben ist halt kein Ponyhof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (26. August 2009)

Tür geht auf, Lich King kommt mit einem Riesen Dildo angerannt und rammt den ersten den er sieht  den Dildo in den Poooo. Danach kommt Chuck Norris macht nen Round House Kick und der Lich King ist futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tamîkus (26. August 2009)

ødan schrieb:


> erm... hast du nicht die q gemacht, in der sich arthas das herz ausreißt und klar wird, dass es so gesehen Arthas gar nichtmehr gibt? Das ist Nerzhul, welcher Arthas Körper besitzt. Selbst wenn man Nerzhul aus seine Körper vertreiben kann... Ein Mensch ohne Herz? xD



 meine fantasie: Als arthas herz putt geht sagt tiron trrimphierend hah ich hab dein herz vernichtet Arthas darauf Hin killt paar palas und sagt so colol wie er ist* ich galt schon immer als herzlos* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHe aXe (26. August 2009)

Naja wie schon oft gesagt wurde gibt es den eigentlichen Arthas nicht mehr, sondern Ner'zhul "wohnt" in Arthas Körper, also denke ich wenn der Kampf beendet ist, fällt die leere Hülle von Arthas zu Boden und Ner'zhul kommt heraus, dieser verschwindet dann wieder mit den Worten "Irgendwann werden wir uns wieder sehen.." pder so öhnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosstep (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich stell mir den kampfablauf folgendermaßen vor:

Man rennt auf den Lichkönig zu und das Event wird gestartet. Tirion und eine Gruppe Argentumsoldaten betreten den Raum. Nach einem kurzen Wortwechsel schleudert der Lichkönig alle an die gegenüberliegende Wand-hier muss schon der komplette Raid hinter Tirion stehen. Der zaubert eine ca. 10 Meter durchmessende Barriere herbei die davor schützt. die Argentumsoldaten sterben und werden als mini-bosse wiederbelebt, ähnlich wie bei den faction-champions in pdk. Tirion greift währenddessen den Lichkönig an. Der raid muss nun zunächst die minibosse killen. der Lichkönig kann hierbei nicht angegriffen werden, da durch den aufprall der kräfte des Aschenbringers und Frostmourne jeder spieler im 10 meter bereich um sie 100k dmg kassieren würde. Pfeile verdampfen bevor sie ihr ziel erreichen und Zauber, egal welcher art, werden einfach verschluckt. Während der raid nun also gegen die minibosse kämpft (jeder hat 5 mille hp, (25er) und es sind 15 an der Zahl) Nach 8 Minuten explodiert die bubble um tirion und dem Lichkönig, und sollte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ein miniboss leben geht dieser enrage. sind alle tot, wird Phase 2 eingeläutet.

In phase 2 taucht Sindragosa auf. Sie verteilt einen rüstungsschwächenden debuff (50% weniger rüssi) was einen tankwechsel erforderlich macht. Insgesamt sind drei tanks erforderlich, da der debuff recht lange anhält. Sie macht einen schwanzfeger und einen flammenatem. ab 45% hp steigt sie in die luft und kann nur noch von range DDs beharkt werden. während sie in der luft ist castet sie in regelmäßigen abständen eisbomben, wie saphiron. Um diese zu überleben nutzt man weitere energiequellen die durch tirion und dem Lichkönig freigesetzt werden: Der kampf zwischen den beiden spitzt sich weiter zu, es erscheinen bestimmte bereiche auf dem boden. der raum wird in acht teile getrennt: 4 lichtteile und 4 schattenteile; dabei müssen 2 gegensätzliche teile nicht zwangsläufig nebeneinander sein. während sindragosa nun ihre eisbombe castet ist sie von einem schutzschild umgeben, der 700k dmg fressen kann. die zonen wechseln nach ca. 8 seks und eine eisbombe hat eine 14 sek castzeit. entweder ballert man nun alles raus und unterbricht sie (wodurch man 30 sek gewinnt) oder man hofft darauf das die zonen günstig liegen, denn die lichtzone verringert jeglichen erlittenen frost und schattenschaden um 90%. dennoch würde eine explodierte bombe dem gesamten raid 15k dmg zufügen. des weiteren sprühen noch funken aus der kampfzone von tirion und dem lichking; diesen muss ausgewichen werden (sowohl den licht als auch schattengeschossen)
ab 20% hp kommt sindragosa wieder runter und man versetzt ihr den todesstoß.
gleichzeitig entwaffnet tirion den Lichkönig und steht kurz davor ihn zu töten, als Darion Mograine auftaucht. Der Lichkönig setzt all seine verbliebene Macht ein und übernimmt seinen ehemaligen Diener erneut, und zwingt ihn tirion von hinten zu ermorden. Tirion stirbt, und Arthas tötet Darion. Nun steht der Raid einem geschwächten Lichkönig gegenüber; dieser hat nun 35 mille hp (ist auf 30%)

Phase 3
Der Lichkönig setzt nun spalten ein, außerdem noch einige diverse dk-fähigkeiten:
Todesstoß: Tötet den Spieler mit der meisten aggro instant und heilt den Lichking um 15% seiner hp. 15 sek cast. unterbrechbar.
Antimagische Hülle: hält alle unterbrechungen ab bis 750k schaden gefressen wurde.
Eisige gegenwehr: verringert sämtlichen erlittenen schaden um 50%. 250 stacks, pro hit fällt eins weg.
Todesmantel: trifft einen random-spieler. dieser frisst 15k schaden und 10 sek alle 2 sek 8k.
Heulende Böe:Trifft alle Ziele vor dem boss mit 100% waffenschaden. für nicht-tanks der sofortige tod.
Tanzende Runenwaffen: ab 20% hp beschwört arthas die waffen von Tirion und Darion, die nun den kampf fürs erste fortsetzen.

Phase 4: Man kämpft hier gegen den (wieder verdorbenen) Aschenbringer und Darions Runenwaffen, der Lichkönig hockt vor schmerzen gekrümmt vor dem thron.
Darions schwerter haben je 2 mille hp und der aschenbringer 10. die klingen von darion setzen die oben beschrieben dk-waffenfähigkeiten ein (spalten todesstoß etc, allerdings abgeschwächt) während der aschenbringer ausschließlich verdorbene paladin-angriffe macht:
Teuflischer Sturm: schadet allen gegner im umkreis mit 150% des waffenschadens. daher melees auf die waffen von darion
Schattenstoß: 150% schaden am aktuellen target. außerdem tickt ein debuff der pro sek 50% des schadens anrichtet (4 seks)
Richturteil des Lichkönigs: waffenschaden+5sek betäubung.

Phase 5:
Nachdem die Schwerter Darions zerstört und dadurch der aschenbringer wieder gereinigt wird (des mörders werkzeug ist zerstört; rache wurde geübt) startet ein weiteres event: Der Lichkönig wird von Arthas aus dem Körper ausgestoßen. Arthas (in seiner Paladinrüstung) greift daraufhin nach dem Aschenbringer, die Rüstung des Lichkönigs fällt zu boden. Nur frostmourne schwebt als tanzende Runenwaffe noch im raum (man sieht kurz den schemen eines Orcs, der das Schwert hält) und arthas beginnt den kampf gegen frostmourne/Ner'zhul, welche nur noch 10 mille hp haben. der raid bekommt den buff "Triumph des Lichts" was hp reg und dmg um 500% erhöht. Es wird ein chilliger abschluss nach einem harten kampf. während der letzten phase hört man, wenn amn audio anmacht, gesprächsfetzen, die arthas geschichte erzählrn (wie in dem cinematic als er zum Lichking wird) und zu guter letzt wird frostmourne vernichtet. da der Lichkönig allerdings untrennbar mit arthas seele verbunden ist, wird er mit in den Tod gerissen. Er gibt dem Raid aber eine letzte Quest mit auf dem Weg: sie sollen in den Hauptsädten ihrer jeweiligen fraktion verkünden, das man die hoffnung nie aufgeben sollte, das selbst im schlechtesten wesen noch etwas gutes existieren kann; man soll seine geschichte weitererzählen, auf das der Schrecken der Geißel, jedoch auch der Heldenmut ihres Bezwingers nie vergessen werden soll.


----------



## iceboy2009 (2. Oktober 2009)

Chaosstep schrieb:


> Also ich stell mir den kampfablauf folgendermaßen vor:
> 
> Man rennt auf den Lichkönig zu und das Event wird gestartet. Tirion und eine Gruppe Argentumsoldaten betreten den Raum. Nach einem kurzen Wortwechsel schleudert der Lichkönig alle an die gegenüberliegende Wand-hier muss schon der komplette Raid hinter Tirion stehen. Der zaubert eine ca. 10 Meter durchmessende Barriere herbei die davor schützt. die Argentumsoldaten sterben und werden als mini-bosse wiederbelebt, ähnlich wie bei den faction-champions in pdk. Tirion greift währenddessen den Lichkönig an. Der raid muss nun zunächst die minibosse killen. der Lichkönig kann hierbei nicht angegriffen werden, da durch den aufprall der kräfte des Aschenbringers und Frostmourne jeder spieler im 10 meter bereich um sie 100k dmg kassieren würde. Pfeile verdampfen bevor sie ihr ziel erreichen und Zauber, egal welcher art, werden einfach verschluckt. Während der raid nun also gegen die minibosse kämpft (jeder hat 5 mille hp, (25er) und es sind 15 an der Zahl) Nach 8 Minuten explodiert die bubble um tirion und dem Lichkönig, und sollte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ein miniboss leben geht dieser enrage. sind alle tot, wird Phase 2 eingeläutet.
> 
> ...



also ich finde alle ideen super nur hab ich auch die vermutung dass wir den nicht killen können sondern dass es mit dem neuen addon weiter geht (siehe trailer )


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (2. Oktober 2009)

Mo3 schrieb:


> Man kämpft gegen Arthas, bis er nur noch 2 % hat, dann stößt Frostmourne Arthas von sich ab weil er viel zu geschwächt ist.
> Arthas fällt zu Boden und wundert sich was er überhaupt all die Jahre getan hat.
> Nach der kurzen Zwischensequenz greift Frostmourne die mutigen 25 an.
> Dann muss man nurnoch Frostmourne zerstören und zum Dank, dass man ihn befreit hat, schenkt Arthas euch eine Kiste :].




Wieso glauben so viele, dass Arthas von Frostmourne kontrolliert wird?^^ Frostmourne ist nicht mehr als ein Handy mit ziemlich guten Stats, mit dem Ner'zhul Arthas angerufen und ihn beeinflusst hat. *Damit Arthas' Leben verschont und er geläutert werden kann, müssen die Seelen von Ner'zhul und Arthas getrennt werden.*
Daher wäre es möglich, dass es eine Phase geben wird, die mit der Portalphase von Yogg-Saron oder dem Sunwell-Boss vergleichbar ist. Die Spieler erhalten also einen Buff oder gehen durch ein Portal und töten Ner'zhul und befreien Arthas so von (fast) jeder Sünde.

Ich glaube aber, er stirbt. Denn niemand würde ihm vergeben oder seinen Aufenthalt in Stormwind, Dalaran, Lordaeron oder Orgrimmar (^^) tolerieren.


----------



## Werfloh (2. Oktober 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir vor das die von dir genannten, falls sie tatsächlich beteidigt sein würden, sich sehr bald im laufe des kampfs sich gehen den selbsternannten König stellen würden. Also als Verbündete zu verfügung stehen .. vor allem Sylvanas. Von daher denke ich das du eigentlich gar nicht weisst von was du da sprichst.



Lesen ftw. Er redet doch von Athas Gegnern^^ Naja egal.

Auf jeden Fall sind einige sehr schöne Ideen dabei und ich bin echt gespannt wer alles drauf gehen wird bei dem Kampf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanix (2. Oktober 2009)

nachdem der Kampf gegen  den Lich bei 1% ist, taucht Mal Ganis mit 80 Mio auf. Will die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und Rache nehmen. Der lich beschwört seine komplette Armee gegen MG und der Raid muss sich jetzt auch gegen Mal Ganis wenden. Bei 1% verschwindet  Mg wieder und der Raid muss nun die restlichen der Armee des Lich töten. usw


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Seele von Nerzhul ist auch Tod genauso wie der alte Arthas (der kleine Junge) 

deswegen wird wohl Arthas sterben

(empfehle Arthas Aufstieg des Lichkönigs zu lesen)


Und vergesst den Muradin nicht 

er ist der einzige der Weiß was Phase ist mit Arthi


----------



## Ghorgoroth (2. Oktober 2009)

man kommt rein kloppt arthas, bei 1hp kommt plötzlich sein hausdrache auf den er sich setzt, dann kloppt man den drachen, lootet ihn, aus ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (2. Oktober 2009)

ich denke auch, dass bei 1% irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert. bin aber stark dafür, dass tirion am leben bleibt.

und ich finde die idee von tweety nicht schlecht, dass muradin auch am start sein wird. wie wars noch? "ich muss den jungen aufhalten!" genau.....


----------



## SuperAlex (2. Oktober 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: bei 5% wird Tirion den Finalen Schlag ausführen, der Lichking stirbt und Jayna (und natürlich die Grp) bekommen Gelegenheit, noch einmal einen letzten Blick auf den ursprünglichen Arthas zu werfen, der in Form eines Geistes erscheint und für seine Erlösung dankt.



Error, Arthas wird nicht sterben, wurde schon von Blizz bestätigt, steht in irg so nem Buffed.de Beitrag. Jedenfalls stirbt Arthas nicht, ob der Lichking auch nicht stirbt, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Kezman1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja keine Ahnung aber ich glaube das Schwert wird während dem Kampf zerstört, und auch de Helm. Arthas wird wieder normal XD und neuer König von Sturmwind!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Happy End

In Catalysm ist er dann, derjenige der Todesschwinge tötet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war Variante 1. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 2. wäre. 

Er wird festgenommen und vor Den Haag gebracht wo in Thrall dann zu 565 mal Lebenslanger Haftstrafe verurteilt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (2. Oktober 2009)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> die 2. wäre.
> 
> Er wird festgenommen und vor Den Haag gebracht wo in Thrall dann zu 565 mal Lebenslanger Haftstrafe verurteilt.
> 
> ...



rofl, nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice Core (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich stelle mir den Bosskampf folgendermaßen vor (Werte natürlich anpassbar, nur so hab ichs mir ausgedacht^^)

Die ganze Instanz über kämpft man nur mit dem Raid. Sobald man den Raum, in dem Arthas ist, betritt, kommen aus dem Hintergrund Sylvanas, Tirion und Jaina und betreten den Raum. Diese erzählen dann erstmal etwas, und Arthas muss auch noch etwas sagen^^. Während des ganzen Kampfes muss irgendeine unheilvolle Musik spielen für die, die keine eigene Musik anhaben^^.
*Der Raum*
Es sollte ein geöffnetes Dach sein, alternativ könnten ja Höhlen / Portale an den Wänden (bzw. an der Decke) sein. Es ist ein Recht großer Raum, an dem der Frostthron steht. Gegenüber vom Eingang sollte er sein. Der Raum sollte recht finster wirken, an vielen Stellen mit Eis / Schnee bedeckt sein.
----------------------------------------------------------
Arthas besitzt 50M Life, 40M Mana und nen Auto-Hit von 50k (Wenn der Schaden durch die Rüstung um 0% verringert wird). Sein Angriffstempo beträgt 2.50. Tödlicher sollten aber eher seine Fähigkeiten sein.

Jaina besitzt 1-2M Life, 2M Mana und hat nen Auto-Hit von 10k, Tempo beträgt 3.00

Sylvanas besitzt 1.5-2.5M Life, 1.5M Mana und hat einen Nahkampf-Angriff von 10k, Tempo beträgt 1.80.
Der Fernkampfangriff fügt 18-23K Schaden zu, Tempo von 2.90

Tirion besitzt 3M Life, 1M Mana und hat einen Nahkampf-Angriff von 25k, Tempo von 2.80

(Diese NPCs können auch durch die Zauber verletzt werden.

*Phase 1*
Arthas stürmt auf ein zufälliges Ziel des Raids zu, springt ab einer Reichweite von 20 Metern in die Luft und versucht, das Ziel mit Frostmourne aufzuspießen. Das Ziel sollte natürlich ausweichen, denn dieser Angriff tötet sofort. So beginnt der Bosskampf. Ab dann ist Arthas angreifbar, der Main-Tank sollte ab dann antanken.
Alle 30 Sekunden wirkt er ein Schild auf sich selbst, welches 14 Sekunden hält und den erlittenen Frostschaden um 50% verringert, dazu alle 2 Sekunden 4 Frostblitze auf Feinde abfeuert, die 8k Schaden verursachen und das Bewegungstempo des Ziels für 3 Sekunden um 30% verringern. Alle 10 Sekunden schleudert er ein in der Nähe befindliches Ziel 20 Meter zurück, verursacht 20k Schaden und resetted die ganze Aggro des Ziels. Alle 45 Sekunden wird er wieder kurzzeitig unverwundbar, springt in die Luft und versucht ein zufälliges Ziel mit Frostmourne aufzuspießen (ähnlich wie beim Beginn des Bosskampfes).

Während des ganzen Bosskampfes unterstützt Jaina euch mit 2-3 Wasserelementaren, Feuerbällen und mit dem Zauber "Blizzard", sie muss dafür aber nicht stehenbleiben, sondern es ist einfach ein Spontanzauber^^

Sylvanas feuert in der Zeit Seuchenpfeile auf den Feind, der einen Debuff verpasst, der alle 2 Sekunden 5000 Schaden verursacht.

Tirion greift mit Richturteilen an. Ein Richturteil stellt bei dem Raid 10% des Maximalmanas wieder her, ein Richturteil erhöht die verursachte Heilung des Raids um 10% und ein Richturteil, welches dem Lich-King 10k Schaden zufügt. Es ist Zufall, welches Richturteil alle paar Sekunden benutzt wird. Außerdem kann er Untoten sofort einen Schaden von 15k zufügen.

*Phase 2* (Beginnt ab 50% HP)
Sylvanas besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Mehrfachschuss", die Wirkung sollte sich von selbst erklären.
Tirion besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Weihe", die Wirkung sollte sich von selbst erklären.
Jaina besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Feuernova", wirkung sollte sich von selbst erklären.

Aus den vorher beschriebenen Höhlen (bzw. Offenes Dach) strömen nun 3 Frostwyrms heraus. Diese packen sich mit den Krallen jeweils 4 Zufällige Spieler/NPCs und schleudern sie in die Luft. Dann gehen sie zu Boden, greifen mit Auto-Hits und einem Frostatem an. Die Frostwyrms haben 500k HP. Tirion, Sylvanas und Jaina greifen ebenfalls jeweils einen Frostwyrm an.
Sylvanas, Tirion und Jaina benutzen während der ganzen Phase fast die gleichen  Zauber. Sylvanas besitzt nun einen Zauber, der das Angriffs/Zaubertempo um 20% erhöht. Dieser Effekt hält für 10 Sekunden und hat 30 Sekunden Abklingzeit. Arthas erhält zusätzlich einen Todesmantel und den Zauber "Todespakt".
Pro Minute strömen 10 Ghule aus dem Eingang und greifen den Raid an. Diese haben 100k HP und greifen für 2000 Schaden an. Diese besitzen ebenfalls den Zauber "Seuchenklaue", der beim Gegner eine Seuche hervorruft, das Angriffs-, Zauber- und Bewegungstempo für 5 Sekunden um 10% verringert. Fügt außerdem 1000 Schaden pro Sekunde zu und kann bis zu 5 mal stacken. Wenn die Ghule nach 1-2 Minuten nicht getötet wurden, castet Arthas einen "Todespakt", der alle Ghule tötet und ihn um den Wert heilt, den die Ghule noch an HP haben.

*Phase 3* (beginnt ab 10% HP)
Jaina besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Feuersphäre". Dieser Zauber beschwört eine Sphäre die für 15 Sekunden anhält. Der Zauber hat einen Cooldown von 20 Sekunden. Diese Sphäre schützt alle Freunde in der Sphäre vor den Frostwyrms, Arthas und jeglichen Frostschaden. Fügt zudem jedem Feind in der Sphäre 5000 Schaden pro Sekunde zu.

Sylvanas besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Schmerzpfeil", der Arthas für 4 Sekunden betäuben kann.
Tirion besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Untote vernichten", ein AE-Effekt, der einen Cooldown von 30 Sekunden hat und den bei Untoten verursachten Schaden um 200% erhöht.

Jaina besitzt ab sofort den Zauber "Arkanes Schild", der 10% des auf den Raid wirkenden Schadens auf Kosten von Jainas Mana absorbiert. Dieser Effekt hält 10 Sekunden an und kann nur 1 Mal alle 40 Sekunden auftreten.

Alle paar Sekunden versucht Arthas, einen Froststurm zu beschwören und Sylvanas feuert einen Schmerzpfeil auf Arthas, um ihn zu betäuben. Zeitgleich beschwört Jaina eine Feuersphäre, in die alle Spieler rennen müssen, denn sobald Arthas nichtmehr betäubt ist, fegt ein schwerer Froststurm durch den Raum, friert alles, abgesehen von Arthas selbst, ein. Alles eingefrorene erleidet 20k Schaden pro Sekunde und hält für 14 Sekunden an. Die Sphäre lässt euch nicht gefrieren und absorbiert den Schaden (nur für diejenigen in der Sphäre). Nachdem die Sphäre verschwunden ist, haben die Spieler vielleicht ne halbe Minute Zeit, bis der nächste Sturm beginnt.

*Phase 4 (letzte)* (Ab 1% HP)

Arthas kniet am Boden. Dann folgt eine kleine Zwischensequenz. Tirion, Jaina und Sylvanas schreiten zu Arthas. Sylvanas möchte ihn natürlich töten, Jaina verhindert es zunächst. Tirion legt den Aschenbringer beiseite und spricht ein Gebet. Kurz darauf wird der Raum erleuchtet, Arthas beginnt in einem hellem Licht zu glühen. Eine Explosion, die vom Aussehen der der heiligen Nova gleicht, geht von Arthas aus. Nun fliegen im ganzen Raum Seelen herum, die aus dem Raum herausfliegen. Sie fliegen auf ganz Azeroth hinaus. Am Ende bleibt eine große finstere Seele übrig. Arthas bleibt weiterhin liegen. Die Rüstungsteile von Arthas fliegen zu der finsteren Seele und die Seele "legt die Ausrüstungsgegenstände an".

Frostmourne wird ebenfalls zu der Seele "gebracht".

Arthas trägt nun die Rüstung, die er vorher als Paladin getragen hat.

Dann fliegt ein finsteres, diabolisches Gelächter durch den Raum, und Tirion fängt an zu sagen: "So endet es, Ner'Zhul..."

Dann ändert sich der Name der Seele zu "Ner'zhuls Seele" und die letzte Phase beginnt.

Jaina und Sylvanas beginnen einen Angriff gegen die Seele, sie werden jedoch von der finsteren Macht weggeschleudert und bleiben bis zum Ende des Kampfes am Boden liegen. Tirion belegt daraufhin schreiend den Raid mit einem Buff, der diesen vor dieser Macht schützt. Dann beginnt der letzte Kampf.

Nurnoch Tirion kann die Aggro halten, da jegliche von Spielern gewirkte Spott-Effekte keinen Effekt bei ihm verursachen. Seine Angriffe verursachen nun Aggro, und gleich dreimal soviele. Nun kann der Raid alles was er hat raushauen, jedoch sollte er immernoch auf die Fähigkeiten achten.

Mir fallen spontan keine Fähigkeiten ein :S

Auf jeden Fall sollte die letzte Phase ziemlich heftig sein.

Am Ende des Bosskampfes fegt seitens Tirion eine riesige Lichtwelle durch den Raum. Die Seele verschwindet, der Raum ist hell erleuchtet und alle Rüstung fällt zum Boden.

Am Ende wird dank eines Zaubers von Tirion Arthas wiedererweckt - er ist nun auf der guten Seite. Als Sylvanas aufwacht, wird sie dank eines heiligen Zaubers ebenfalls wieder zu einer Elfe. Die Untoten von Eiskrone sterben in Massen, beim first-down von Arthas sollte ein World-Event passieren. Alle Untoten werden für einen Tag sterben, die Verlassenen werden zu Elfen / Menschen und in Dalaran wird ein großes Fest gefeiert.

Happy End 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, soviel zu meiner Vorstellung, Comments bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Ice

/edit Hab vergessen, dass der Lichking ständig ne Aura hat, die pro Sekunde bei einem zufälligem Ziel im Raid ne Chance von 30% hat, dieses Raidmitglied zu fearen.


----------



## Dani.k (2. Oktober 2009)

Maskenball schrieb:


> Also ich find auch das Sylvanas einfach perfekt wäre um ihre Rache auszuführen, und hübsch sieht sie ja auch noch aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm?
Deine vermutung mit den Dk's ist etwas schräg, schlieslich ist der LichKing nur eine ausführende Hand.
Wenn er stirbt dan wird Die Geißel weiterhin bestehen und die Dk's natürlich auch und willen los durch die Gegend ziehen(also die Geißel)


----------



## Topperharly (2. Oktober 2009)

da mein beitrag sowieso keiner bewerten wird könnte ich jetzt auch müll schreiben, wa ich aber net mache.

beginn.
man kommt zu arhtas der auf seinem thron sitzt. man muss als erstes 5 wellen von gegner übersich ergehen lassen bevor arthas am kampf teilnimmt. ähnlich wie in diablo 2 baal.

*welle eins*
ghoule, monstrositäten, banshees alles non elite. im 10er sind es 25 insgesamt im 25iger 25 von jedem also 75.
dauer ca. 3 - 5 min

*welle zwei.*
Elite, bekannte bossmonstrosität, rammstein aus strat. nur auf 80.
dauer 5-7 min

*welle drei*
zwei frostwyrms tauchen auf müssen getankt werden 2 tanks erforderlich.
3 min pro drache also ca. 6 min

*welle vier* wiederbelebte anubrekan, ziemlich vergammelt gift aura
da sehr geschwächt 4 - 5 min.

*welle fünf*
ein general der geisel, unterschiedliche bosse können es sein, monstrosität = starker nahkampf dmg. lich = dmg auf entfernte klassen also kuscheln, ghoul vergräbt sich und holt verstärkung.
5 -7 min

zwischen den einzelnen wellen hält der lich könig immer eine art ansprache für die nächste welle, man kann hier kurz mana regenerieren

wenn die fünfte welle besiegt ist tritt der lichking den kampf bei, frostresi von 150 bzw. 200 sollte vorhanden sein. 
*
Phase 1. tank and spank*

*Lichking Angriffe*

*Zorn der Geisel *= trifft den MT mit 21k, 6 sek lang verwirrt
*MAdenschlag *= ziel bekommt debuff = 50k schaden über 1 minute
*Eisiger winter *= Ein gebiet wird zu eis,  1000 dps pro sekunde
*So kallt wie die hölle* = tritt auf wenn eisiger winter kommt, nur ist der schaden auf dem feld 10.000 dps. man muss also im Eisiger winter feld stehen um zu überleben hält 10 sekunden an.
*Zorn der Frostwyrms* = einige Frostwyrms bespuckt das feld mit eisbrocken
*Seelenraub* = ein Spieler wird von arthas schwert angegriffen, das schwer muss innerhalb von 10 sek. zerstört werden sonst ist der spieler tot, kann nicht den MT treffen.
*Gebrüll des dunklen Königs* = MAssen fear
*Erhebt euch* = eine zufällige klasse, außer den zwei am höchsten stehenden in der aggro liste, wird übernommenund buffed den lichking (kann nicht unterbrochen werden, entfernt) der spieler kann nciht sterben

folgende buffs für den lichking
pala = segen der könige (10 min dauer)
schami = kampfrausch (2 min dauer)
dk = horn des winters (10 min dauer)
Prister = +1.000.000 ausdauer (10 min dauer)
Druide = +10000 auf alle werte (5 min dauer)
Phase 1 endet bei 75%
bei den anderen klassen kommt ein random buff zustande

*Phase 2* 

Arthas zieht sich zurückt, um sich zu erholen ruft er Ghoule um ihnen die lebenskraft zu rauben. durhc einen gegenstand kann man eine bestimmte fläche vergiften und so nimmt der lichking schaden durch die Ghoule die ihn eigentlich heilen sollten. Es sind drei wellen von ghoule innerhalb 1 min. cd des trinkets 3 min. also muss man es sich einteilen. es sind drei wellen mit je 20 ghoulen die in 2 grp laufen. man sollte je grp. 14 ghoule versäuchen, aber mindestens 50/60

Wenn die hp durch die Ghoule auf 75% geblieben ist phase drei, wenn nicht hat er sich genug erholt und heilt sich wieder auf 100% hp. Durch die macht der Ghoule greift Arthas 300% schnelller an mit 200 % mehr schaden = wipe also umbedingt so viel wie möglich der ghoule versäuchen.


*Phase 3* 

Schläge sind weiterhin akutell!

uthersgeist kommt und spricht mit arthas. kurzer dialog, dann "tankt" uther den lichking.

*Phase 3 endet bei 40%*

*Phase 4* 

Schläge sind weiterhin akutell!

Man sieht einen bruch im Kampf, anscheinde beginnt arthas sich gegen den einfluss des lichkings zu wehren. Doch der Lichking tötet (schon wieder) uther.

APOKALYPSE

Es beginnt Frostbälle zu regnen, es tauchen nun monstrositäten und ghoule auf. Der Boden bricht, und aus den ritzen kommen kälte wellen. schaden ist nicht so hoch aber fear bei berührung. sylvanas taucht auf mit untoten und hilft. sowohl bei alliaz raids als auch bei horde raids.

bei 20% verwandelt sich sylvanas durhc eine zauber von dem lichking in eine banshee. sylvanas wille ist aber stark und verwandelt sich bei 15 % hp des lichking zurück, und verlässt den schauplatz. man muss sie nicht tanken, da die untoten sie beschäftigen, min. für 10 min. sollte es länger dauernt sind die untoten soldaten geschichte und sylvanas greift den raid an. sie kann nicht angegriffen werden. sie kämpf ja mit sich selbst sozusagen.

*Phase 4 endet bei 10%*

*Phase 5*

Jane Proud... *arg* prachtmeer tritt auf. 

Sie wirkt einen Zauber auf den Lichking, durch eine Explosion Spaltet sich der Lichking in nerzul und in Arthas, arthas kämpft gegen nerzul. Hat der Raid bis hierhin überlebt, wird es erst schwer!

Die anzahl der Diener erhöht sich, mehr und mehr monstrositäten kommen (max. 2 gleichzeitg) frostwyrms erscheinen nun alle 10 sekunden und bombardieren ein feld mit eisbrocken. die angiffsgeschwindigkeit von nerzul erhöht sich um 20% der schaden um 30%. Bei 1% bricht der kampf ab. Nerzul rennt weg und spring herunter, einige sekunden später schwebt er auf einen frostwyrm herein. 
*
Phase 5 endet*

*Phase 6*

Der raid hat kurz zeit sein mana aufzufüllen, da nun eingespräch zwischen Jane+arthas+nerzul entsteht.

Letzter teil des kampfes der Kampf ist ähnlich wie der gegen den saphi in naxx, bloß dass dieser deutlich weniger leben hat (50%). bei 2% verscheindet nerzul mit den drachen in luftigen höhen,und schreit "das ist nicht das letzte mal, dass ihr von mir gehört habt"

*Phase 6 endet, kamp vorbei*

Arthas spricht mit jane, er erzählt er hätte einen langen dunklen traum gehabt etc. Man hört plötzlich nerzul "es ist noch nicht vorbei" er kommt an schnappt sich arthas und fliegt mit diesem weg.

Jane weint, aber sie habe einige schätze auf dem weg hierher gefunden und gibt diese in form einer kiste an den raid.


so wem gefällt mein kampf^^?


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Oktober 2009)

Rein, umhauen,looten, ins Buffed Forum rennen, schreiben das alles viiiieeeel zu einfach ist und nach dem nächsten Patch schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (2. Oktober 2009)

ich find alle ideen irwie geil
respect! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber
ich denke(hoffe sogar)
dass wenn Arthas bei 5 % oder so ist 
kommt ne cutscene:
Ashbringer und Lichkönig kämpfen allein
dauernde Schläge 
Ashbringer: Glüht
Frostmourne:Eiskristallnebel
doch sie sehen sie sind ungefähr gleichstark und sie halten einen moment inne
Arthas: Ihr werdet es nie schaffen mich und die Geißel zu besiegen ihr werdet alle sterben und mir folgen ....
Ashbringer: Du und dein Gefolge werden für die schrecklichen Taten an mutigen männern und frauen der Allianz wie auch der Horde bezahlen !....
Jaina: Arthas erinner dich an die unsere zeit.....Als wir gemeinsam gegen die Geißel gekämpft haben!
Arthas (erinnert sich) :jaaa...(lich könig) NEIN lass sie und töte sie ...sie wollen sich dir widersetzen!....(arthas) nein sie wollen mir......
Ashbringer: Lich König verschwinde aus diesem Körper und ZEIG DICH damit wir mit dir abrechnen können
Arthas: (lich könig) wir sind der Lich König ....(arthas ) NEEIN ..... (auf die knie sinkend und schmerz erfüllt) lass mich....
Ashbringer (rennt los...springt.): NUN IST ES VORBEI LICH KÖNIG!!!! (schlägt zu) :eine riesige explosion
Lich König: NEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN ...arghhhhh....(tot)
Jaina:arthas......
Ashibringer: geht auf arthas zu (normale frühere Paladin-Form) : nun arthas du bist erlöst(Wiederbelebt Arthas)
Arthas: Was...Jaina !
Jaina:Arthas! wir haben er geschafft...
Ashbringer: SO und nun kämpft an unserer seite gegen den rest der Geißel!!FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!!
Arthas: ja....Kämpft meine freunde!
(neue quest: Rest der Geißel ausmerzen)

bissal happy end mäßig aber naja ich finds guut^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ne0r (2. Oktober 2009)

ich finde arthas wäre einem 40 mann raid würdig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (2. Oktober 2009)

hoffentlich wird er illidan like :X


----------



## Grimmzahn (2. Oktober 2009)

gar nicht!


----------



## enci91 (2. Oktober 2009)

wie Shamman hoffe ich ja immernoch das arthas als mensch nicht stirbt, sondern nur der lichkönig, weil ich mag seinen charakter als er noch gut war total  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
vielleicht übernimmt arthas dann als der gute alte prinz v. lordaeron die leitung, um zusammen mit der Allianz die folgen des cataclysm zu überstehen..xD
Aber dann würd wieder der Horde - Allianz Konflikt los gehen, das die Allianz bevorzugt wird und den coolen arthas bekommt.
so ist ein schöner rollenspiel content in einem mmo mal wieder nicht zu realisieren...^^


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Oktober 2009)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> hmm angeblich soll der ja nicht frostmourne droppen sondern ne axt.. hmm, kommt die Axt auch in der WoW Geschichte vor? o_O




Zitat Blizzard ''Frostmourne würde als der Spieler spielen'' sprich wer Frostmourne hat,wird der neue Lichkönig,so siehts aus - Deswegen gibts auch nur ne Axt.was Storytechnisch total in Ordnung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (2. Oktober 2009)

Rein in den Raum Arthas bis 2% Runterkloppen, Er portet sich weg und dann erscheint eine Kiste mit halbwegsguten Gegenständen.
Arthas hat sich an einem Geheimen Ort geportet.


Hehe, wenn Blizzard uns an der Nase herumfürhen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cheekoh (2. Oktober 2009)

ich denke es wird so ablaufen:

wir stehen vor arthas und bekämpfen ihn, bei 30% fängt es laut an zu grummeln, ein video setzt ein, dass todesschwinge ausbricht und das video zeig wie die welt verändert wird.
letztendlich fliegt todesschinge über nordend und auch über die eiskronenzitadelle und streift arthas mit seinem metallplatten bestückten schwanz am kopf und er fällt um und ist tot. dann hört man noch ein lautes "huch" von todesschwinge, der geist von nerzhul flieht aus frostmourne wodurch diese zur lootbaren axt wird, und nerzhul sucht sich einen neuen wirt, eine banane die da rum liegt oder so. irgenein hunter hat nen affen als pet dabei (raidbedingung) der die banane isst. nerzhukl vereinicht sich mit dem affen der gewaltig groß wird und sich wegportet.
der raid entdeckt hinter dem thron den kleiderschrank von arthas in dem der loot drin liegt.
wir gehen sofort dann in die läden und kaufen cataclysm und kämpfen erstma gegen todesschwinge an.

und jetzt der große clou....september 2011 auf der blizzcon wird das neue addon vorgestellt "wrath of king kong in emerald dream"

have fun xD


----------



## Shamman (2. Oktober 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> ich denke es wird so ablaufen:
> 
> wir stehen vor arthas und bekämpfen ihn, bei 30% fängt es laut an zu grummeln, ein video setzt ein, dass todesschwinge ausbricht und das video zeig wie die welt verändert wird.
> letztendlich fliegt todesschinge über nordend und auch über die eiskronenzitadelle und streift arthas mit seinem metallplatten bestückten schwanz am kopf und er fällt um und ist tot. dann hört man noch ein lautes "huch" von todesschwinge, der geist von nerzhul flieht aus frostmourne wodurch diese zur lootbaren axt wird, und nerzhul sucht sich einen neuen wirt, eine banane die da rum liegt oder so. irgenein hunter hat nen affen als pet dabei (raidbedingung) der die banane isst. nerzhukl vereinicht sich mit dem affen der gewaltig groß wird und sich wegportet.
> ...


haha wie geil XD
echt nich schlecht!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@enci91
genau arthas war echt cool ich denk dass es aber wirklich so abläuft naja aber des mit der banane is auch geil XD


----------



## skyline930 (2. Oktober 2009)

Kampf mit Lichking:

Random 25er Grp. Reingehen. 2 Minuten Tank&Spank. Eingeschlafene Movementkrüppel aufwecken. 2 Minuten Tank&Spank. Der Lichking stirbt mit den letzten Worten "Der NEEEERFFF, ALLES nur nicht der NEEEEERRFFFFF .. *abkratz*". loot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cheekoh, i lol'd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (3. Oktober 2009)

naja noch zu meinem^^
ich denk dass es eine phase in ner cutscene gibt wo z.b.sein vater uther usw auftauchen und ihm helfen wollen wieder ein paladin zu werden
dazu kommt ja dann auch jaina und so naja wir werdens bald sehen
aber des mit der banane is immer noch geil XD
und nicht der NEEEERRRRRRRRRRRFFFF
is auch geil ^^


----------



## Deis (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich haette gerne einen schoenen Kampf, der Herte hat aber trotzdem von Jedermann geschafft werden kann. Einen Kampf der nicht durch hohe DPS oder gutes Movement glaenzt, sondern mal durch was anderes, was neues. Tank ran, alle fahren hohe DPS und Heiler heilen alles weg wuerde einem Kampf mit dem LichKing nicht gerecht werden. Immerhin haut Arthas in vielen Videos seine Gegner mit einem Schlag weg. Ob Arthas getoetet wird, seine Seele gelaeutert wird oder er einfach verschwindet ist mir ziemlich egal, solange es gut in Szene gesetzt wird. Ein Video ist da das Minimum, mir schweben da Dinge wie Final Fantasy, ala 30 minuetige Videos, vor. Um alle Haters und Fanbois auszuhebeln koennte man den Kampf gegen den LichKing auch nur als Video machen. Sprich: Wir duerfen alles in der Zitadelle umwemsen, aber der Endkampf selbst ist nur ein Video ... einfach ums flair nicht kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Martialis (3. Oktober 2009)

Das Ende des kampfes wird wohl so aussehen. Der Lichkönig wird schweratmend auf den Knie rumrutschen(Das Geräusch des Atmens sollte fast jedem wohl bekannt sein,George Lucas*fg*) und wird dann mit letzter Kraft dem Raid entgegenschreien:



ICH BIN EUER VATER!!!!


----------



## Psychonightelf (3. Oktober 2009)

Also man höre genau beim Cataclysmus Trailer hin! Es heißt: Während in Nordend der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert...bla bla passiert in Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen...!
Nehme also an der wird nicht endgültig besiegt!


----------



## Psychonightelf (3. Oktober 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> naja noch zu meinem^^
> ich denk dass es eine phase in ner cutscene gibt wo z.b.sein vater uther usw auftauchen und ihm helfen wollen wieder ein paladin zu werden
> dazu kommt ja dann auch jaina und so naja wir werdens bald sehen
> aber des mit der banane is immer noch geil XD
> ...



Uther Tot! Arthas hat kein Herz mehr (questrteihe erzählt das) nur noch leere Hülle für Nerzuls geist!


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was ich hoffe is dass der Kampf nicht zu einfach wird...
Ausserdem Krieg ich nen Anfall wenn Arthas dann Teile seiner Rpüstung oder sogar Frostmourne droppt... dann läuft bald jeder Affe als Lichking rum...

Ansonsten ist mir relativ egal wie das abläuft.. ich lass mich da überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (3. Oktober 2009)

Der Kampf soll ein Kampf gegen den Lichkönig werden, Arthas sollte nur eine Nebenrolle am anfang spielen.
Ich sage hier auch keine Fertigkeiten und keine Zeiten nur mal nen groben ablauf.


Am Anfang kämpft man gegen Arthas ( der immer noch geschwächt von dem gift der Apothekervereinigung ist) und so bei 75% meldet sich der Lichking zu wort und tötet Arthas in sich selber, am ende verwandelt er sich wieder in seine erste gestalt (Nerzul oder??) und der hüpft dann mit voller Lebensenergie (und es sollen auch 10Mio mehr Lebenspunkte sein und der ist nun nicht mehr geschwächt)

Dann kämpft man 7 Minuten gegen Sindragosa und ne menge untoter, wenn man sie nicht innerhalb dieser zeit besiegt kommt der Lichking trotzdem runter (also schnelles killen)

Dann verwendet er viel Mehr und stärkere (ältere unbekannte) Zauber an und so bei 75% kommen Sylvannas und Jaine und helfen, wird aber immer schwerer, da der lichkönig immer mehr zauber verwendet (direkt proporzional zur Zeit, nicht zur Lebensenergie)
bei 50% kommen Tirion Thrall und viele andere endlich zur Hilfe, und da kommt der erste Dioalog, wo der King uns anbitet seine Generäle zu werden (wir sagen natürlich nein).
Jetzt müssen Tirion und Thrall gleichzeitig Nerzul tanken, den der macht mehr immer mehr zuviel schaden und einen fiesen DoT.
Bei 25% wird Thrall gekillt (irgendwie muss doch Garrosh der Warchief werden)
Nun kommt die Seele von Arthas und die Seele von seinem Vater und die helfen uns, indem sie den Lichking schwächen.
Bei 1K Lifepoints droth Nerzul wieder in den Nether zu verschwinden, als letzte Hoffnung sieht er eine Vereinigung mit Frostmourne, nun kämpft man gg Frosmourne.
Bei 50% fällt Tirion und Ashenbringer verschmiltz mit Frostmourne zu der Axt, die da angeblichen Droppen soll^^, bei 1% kommt Nerzul wieder, regt sich auf, das sich Frostmourne mit der Ashenbringer verschmeltzt hat.
Nun ist es noch Tank and Spank (wobei bei 10% Garrosh nun kommt und in Enrage gerät, dabei onehittet er Nerzul)
Dann muss man rausrennen den der Palast stürtzt ein und draußen kämpfen noch viele Untote.
Nun kämpft man wiederr gegen einen sher schwachen nerzul, der sich immer wieder mit der Axt verbindet, und er hat einen Enragetimmer, aber die soldaten gewinnen immer mehr die oberhand, je weniger der Lichking lebenspunkte hat, so wird es immer einfacher, am ende verschindet Nerzul in den Nether und die in der Axt ist der ganze Loot


----------



## Shamman (3. Oktober 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Uther Tot! Arthas hat kein Herz mehr (questrteihe erzählt das) nur noch leere Hülle für Nerzuls geist!


jaa uther als geist halt genau so wie sein vater halt
-.-
das weiß ich doch
also
trotzdem HALLO ASHBRINGER!
der schaffts scho dass arthas wie fit wird^^


----------



## Ice Core (3. Oktober 2009)

Shamman schrieb:


> ich denk dass es eine phase in ner cutscene gibt wo z.b.sein vater uther usw auftauchen und ihm helfen wollen wieder ein paladin zu werden



*Hust*

Der Vater & Uther wurden doch beide von Arthas getötet^^ Ach egal, vielleicht werden die ja wiederbelebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder eben Geister^^

LG Ice


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Oktober 2009)

leute: 
1tens: frostmourne unterwirft den träger dem willen des lichkings. wenn kein lichking mehr da ist kann auch frostmourne keinen mehr unterwerfen.

2tens: wenn dann soll der kampf episch werden und nicht reinrennen, max dps machen, looten, rausrennen und mittwochabend nachm reset wieder legen.


----------



## Raheema (3. Oktober 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> was, nur 25 mio life? glaubst du ernsthaft, der finale Encounter von wotlk wird Pre Nerf so wenig HP haben?
> 
> erstmal...prinzipiell schon sollte Arthas mehr life haben als ein Großteil der Bosse vor ihm, weil allein schon durch die Lebenspunkte kann Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters auf ein ordentliches Niveau schrauben (warum sonst haben es viele Gilden erst geschafft, Illidan oder Kil Jaeden zu legen, nachdem die 30% weniger life hatten^^)
> 
> ...




das wäre zu geil =)


----------



## Marvin B. (3. Oktober 2009)

So stell ich mir den kampf vor:

Der Lich King geht nich drauf, gibt nur irgendwie auf.

Aber zum Kampf selber, hat der Lich King etwa 125 Millionen Lebenspunkte und folgene Fähigkeiten

"Schlag ins Gesicht": Entzieht dem Ziel 99% des Lebens
"Aura des Gesangs": Jeder Spieler der ein Heilzauber wirkt, bekommt 90% Leben abgezogen - welches der LichKing sofort gutgeschrieben bekommt
"Gift der Bewegungsunfähigkeit": Spieler die mit dem Gift vergiftet sind, sterben bei sofort bei einer Bewegung
"Gift des Spurtes": Spieler die von dem Gift betroffen sind und stehen bleiben, sterben sofort
"Rundumschlag": Der Lich King schlägt einmal in 360° und trifft jedes Ziel für 50.000 Lebenspunkte

Soviel zur ersten Phase

In der zweiten Phase verschwindet der Lich King, überall kommen Adds, von oben, von unten, aus Türen - überall. Die Aggro bezieht sich automatisch auf Heiler, die Adds sind unspottbar. Ein Schlag der Adds zieht etwa 25.000 Leben ab. Währenddessen castet der Lich King weiter Gifte (siehe oben)

In der dritten Phase kommt der Lich King zurück, anhand 2 Adds. Add XY und Add AB.

Add XY läuft random durch den Raid und ist nicht spotbar. Er greift sofort das Ziel an welcher ein Zauber gewirkt hat, für etwa 50.000 Leben. Add AB heilt den Lich King für 100%. In der ersten Zeit sind die Heilzauber verhinderbar, zum Schluss castet Add AB ein Zauberspruch der nicht zu unterbrechen ist. Beide Adds haben etwa 100 Millionen Lebenspunkte. Nach 5 Minuten castet Add AB den finalen Heilzauber. Ebenfalls nach 5 Minuten läuft ADD XY Aggro und verteilt AoEs mit 50.000 DMG.

Phase 4 verläuft ähnlich wie Phase eins. 

Nur es kommen zudem wieder Adds wie in Phase 2, und viele kleine Adds wie in Phase 3 (XY und A. Die Heilzauber und der Schaden ist aber nicht so effektiv.

Phase 5 wir der Lich King Aggro:

Alles verdreifacht sind, zudem häufiger AoEs, Gifte ect.  Jede Minute kommt ein schneller Vogel vom Himmel  und Spieler für 5 Minuten aus den Kampf. 

Phase 6:

Jeder Spieler bekommt eine Farbe, es gibt 8 verschieden Farben. Im Raum sind Felder verteilt, ebenfalls jede Farbe einmal. Aber wenn man in die falsche Farbe geht stirbt man sofort. In welches Farbfeld man gehen muss, erfährt man im Dialog. Es kann also sein, ein grüner Spieler muss ins rote Feld ect. Das ist bei jedem Fight das gleiche.
Der Lich King bleibt Aggro.

Phasse 7: 

Wie Phase 4, nur sind die Adds ebenfalls aggro und stärker.


----------



## Racziel (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich erwarte, dass der Kampf gegen Arthas ca so wird wie der gegen Yoggi:

Als aller erstes können wir Jaina, Sylvanas, Darion und Tirion um ihren Beistand im Kampf bitten (so wie Thorim, Freya etc bei yoggi).
Dann gibts natürich auch wieder archievments wenn man einen der Helfer weglässt. Jedoch hat jeder besondere Fähigkeiten die im Kampl sehr hilfreich sind.

Jaina: Da sie eine Magierin ist, würde ich mit einem Schadensbuff rechnen. Es könnte aber auch sein, das sie dem Raid einen Imba willebuff (wie in hdz3) gibt.

Sylvanas: Sylvanas ist ja eine dunkle Waldläuferin und Banshee, also kann man mit Fähigkeiten rechnen, die den Schaden der Gegner verringern (Sie kann ja auch singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Es könnte aber auch sein, das sie in einer Phase, wo GROßE Untote Gegner kommen (Monstrositäten), diese übernimmt, sodass man sie als Fahrzeug besteigen kann.

Darion: Als Anführer der Dk's ist auch er ziemlich stinkig auf Arthas und warscheinlich wird er ihm DK Attacken entgegenschmeißen. Ich kann mir hier vorstellen, das er an einer Stelle im Raum death and decay castet und man Gegner darein ziehen kann, sodass sie Schaden erleiden oder das er Entweihung (dieses grüne zeug aufem Boden) castet, was wie eine Schadensrune beim eisernen Rat funktioniert.

Tirion: Der strahlende Held mit seinem ebenso strahlenden Ashbringer. Als Paladin wird er dem Raid warscheinlich irgendeine Aura reindrücken (schadensbuff/lifebuff oder etwas in der Richtung). Er wird sich warscheinlich aktiv am Kampf beteiligen und (zb) helfen einströmende Gegnermassen zu zerschlagen. Zudem wird er in der letzten Phase immer in den Kampf eingreifen (unabhängig davon ob man ihn um Beistand ersucht hat oder nicht.)


*Zu Arthas selbst:*
Arthas wird denke ich um die 30-40 Millionen Hp haben bei einem relativ langen Enrage timer (8-12 Minuten).

Seine Autohits werden ziemlich böse sein und warscheinlich wird er den Tank auch Stunen oder einen debuff verteilen, was eine Tankrota vorraussetzt.

Phase 1:
In Phase 1 wird Arthas nur einen kleinen Teil seiner Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Er wird auf jedenfall Deathcoils und Krankheiten auf den Raid werfen. Zudem könnte es sein das er zb alle 20 Sekunden den Raid panisch rumrennen lassen wird.
Diese Phase ist reine Aufwärmphase und wird nur bis 85% Hp anhalten. Dann wird er in die 2. Phase wechseln:

*Phase 2:*
Nun wird der Kampf schwerer: Von überall kommen Horden von Untoten. Diese werden warscheinlich aus Ghulen, Monstrositäten, Gargoyls, Vrykul und auch menschlichen Dienern (Kult der Verdammten inc!) bestehen. 

Die Ghule werden nicht sehr gefährlich sein. Bestenfalls könnte ihre Masse zum Problem werden.

Die Monstrositäten werden ziemlich starke Autohits austeilen. Desweiteren hat fast jede Monstrosität diese Gestank-Aura, die warscheinlich zu ziemlichen Problemen führen könnte, wenn der Raid zu stark knubbelt.

Die Gargoyls werden dem Raid aus der Luft zusetzen, wodurch sie nur von Castern angegriffen werden können (oder von dk's per death grip runtergezogen werden). Es ist anzunehmen, das sie nicht wirklich tankbar sein werden und das sie kurz vor ihrem Ableben versuchen ''Steingestalt'' zu wirken (siehe Naxx)

Die Vrykul werden verheerenden Meele Schaden verursachen und Attacken wie ''demoralisierender Schrei'' (was den erlittenen Schaden des Raids erhöht) und ''Spalten'' bzw ''Wirbelwind'' wirken.

Die menschlichen Diener des Lichkönigs setzen sich warscheinlich aus Totenbeschwörern und Todesrittern zusammen. Es könnte sein, das die Totenbeschwörer bereits getöte Ghule widerbeleben, wohingegen die Todesritter Krankheiten und moderate Autohits im Raid austeilen könnten.

Phase 2 hällt bis 60% der Boss Hp unterschritten werden (Arthas erleidet Schaden durch das Töten seiner Diener wodurch der Schaden auf ihn nicht so hoch sein muss wie in Phase 1)

*Phase 3:*
Es kommen keine weiteren Diener mehr in den Raum. Nun beginnt Arthas sich abwechselnd mit einem Antimagie-Schild und einem Knochenschild zu versehen. Die beiden wechseln alle 20 Sekunden. Das Antimagie-Schild wirft Magie schaden zurück, was die Caster daran hindert schaden auf Arthas auszuüben, wohingegen das Knochenschild meele Schaden zurückwirft (auch den Schaden des Tanks wodurch hier die Heiler stärker gefordert werden).
Zudem castet Arthas zwischen den Schilden ''Ghularmee''. Hierdurch werden 10-20 Ghulde beschworen, die von den dd's gekillt werden, die momentan nichts zu tun haben (aufgrund der Schilde). Diese Phase wird aufgrund des verringert Schadens auf Arthas lange dauern. Bei ca 30% beginnt Phase 4:

*Phase 4*
Nun passiert das Unfassbare: Nerzhul verlässt den Körper von Arthas und versucht nun Arthas mit Gedankenkontrolle zu beherschen. Nerzhul hat 15 Millionen Hp (allerdings ist der Schaden auf ihn und Arthas um 50% verringert) und castet ununterbrochen ''verhängnisvoller Schatteblitz'' auf Spieler in 40 Meter Reichweite. Zudem wirkt er ständig ''Fluch der Verdamnis'' und ''ewige Verderbnis'' in den Raid. Alle 30 Sekunden wirkt er außerdem noch eine ''Netherexplosion''.

Verhängnisvoller Schattenblitz: Diese Attacke verursacht erst einen Initialschaden von 7500 und verursacht denn noch einen debuff, der mit 3500 tickt. Schattenresi kann diesen Schaden verringern.
Fluch der Verdamnis: Verursacht nach 6 Sekunden 25k Schaden. Dieser Fluch muss schnelstens dispellt werden.
Ewige Verderbnis: Verursacht 21 Sekunden lang alle 3 Sekunden 2k Schaden. Dieser Magiedebuff sollte dispellt werden.
Netherexplosion: Nach 4 Sekunden castzeit sendet Nerzhul eine Energiewelle frei, die allen Einheiten in 15 Metern Reichweite 20k Schaden reindrückt. (Move ya feet, maaan!)

Arthas verhällt sich hier wie in Phase 1, allerdings hat er den debuff ''blockierter Wille'' mit 100 aufladungen auf sich und er wirkt alle 20 Sekunden die Fähigkeit ''Frostgram's Rache''. Frostgrams Rache wird 3 Sekunden gecastet und kann mit entwaffenenden Fähigkeiten unterbrochen werden. Arthas lässt dann Frostgram fallen und braucht 6 Sekunden um ihn wieder aufzuheben (stun). Zudem wird ''blockierter Wille'' um 25 verringert. Castet Arthas ''Frostgram's Rache'' allerdings durch, übernimmt er 5 Spieler aus dem Raid. Erreicht ''Blockierter Wille'' 0 Aufladungen beginnt Phase 5:

*Phase 5:*
Arthas entreisst sich der Gedankenkontrolle Nerzhuls und geht wutentbrannt auf diesen Los. Nerzhul wirkt weiterhin alle seine Fähigkeiten aus Phase 4. Arthas ''tankt'' nun Nerzhul. Nerzhul verursacht allerdings ziemlich viel Schaden an Arthas wodurch diese Phase ein rennen gegen die Zeit ist (je höher der Schaden in Phase 4 auf Nerzhul war desto einfacher ist diese Phase). Arthas kann nicht von Spielern geheilt oder anderweitig beeinflusst werden.
Nun greift Tiron, von Jaina angestachelt, in den Kampf ein, um Arthas zu unterstützen. Tiron unterbricht hierbei gelegentlich einige von Nerzhuls Fähigkeiten.
Gemeinsam haut ihr mit Tirion und Arthas Nerzhul auf 5%. Nun beginnt eine ingame-Filmsequenz.

*Ingame-Filmsequenz:*
Nun beginnt der Abspann: Alle Spieler werden von Tirion gebubbelt und sind immun gegen Schaden, sodass sie während des Films nicht sterben können.
Arthas und Tirion versuchen nun Nerzhul den Rest zu geben (natürlich mit viel epischem Gerede und einigen gewaltigen Effekten bei der die Zitadelle ein wenig verwüstet wird). Nach einigem Geplänkel wird Arthas klar, das er der Grund ist, dass Nerzhul sich in dieser Welt manifestieren kann. Er sagt Tirion, dass er das alles niemals wollte, und das er seine Fehler bereut bevor er sich mit Frostgram tötet. Nun zerspringt Frostgram in Stücke und hinter Nerzhul tut sich ein gewaltiger Wirbel auf, der ihn in den wirbelnden Nether verbannt. Jaina eilt herbei und hällt den Toten Arthas in ihren Armen. Der Film endet und Tirion ehrt in seiner ''Abschlussrede'' Arthas letzte Tat und seinen 'wahren Charakter'. Er sagt, das die Aufgabe des Kreuzzug noch nicht erreicht ist, da Nerzhul noch 'existiert' und somit immernoch Untote ihr Unwesen treiben. Sylvanas und Darion kommen dazu und sind empörrt das Tirion Arthas lobt. Sie verlassen mit warnenden Worten das Schlachtfeld. 
Nun erscheint eine Kiste vor Arthas Leichnam und der letzte Gegner in Wotlk ist besiegt... oder etwa doch nicht?

_
Ps: Mein Wunsch: Sobald man nun die Zitadelle verlässt und sich vor sie stellt, befindet man sich in dem letzten Teil des ''eiskrone phasings'':

Die Zitadelle ist stark zerstört und in der Mitte des Hofes befindet sich Tirion, der Einsätze in alle Welt plant, um die Geißel endgültig auszumerzen.
Ich stell mir den Anblick der zerstörten Zitadelle sowas von episch vor! Dann hat man als Spieler wirklich das Gefühl etwas bewegt zu haben und ein Teil der story zu sein!_


----------



## Freaking (3. Oktober 2009)

Arthas soll von ein paar mickrigen Charakteren verkloppt und gekillt werden? oO
Nene du, lass mal.
Entweder tötet Tirion Fordring Arthas oder Arthas wird in einem verdammt harten Kampf von den Spielern und evtl Gehilfen auf 1% seiner Lebenspunkte gekloppt.
Dann sagt Arthas so was wie: " Ihr dachtet nicht wirklich, dass ihr mich, den Lichkönig töten könnt? "
Anschließend castet Arthas einen Zauber, der alle Spieler für X-Sekunden in eine Art Schlaf versetzt.
Danach redet Arthas die Spieler damit voll, wie mächtig er doch wäre und dass wir ihn niemals töten könnten.
Aber plötzlich tauchen Tirion Fordring und Darion Mograine auf.
Tirion sagt: "Ner'zhul, du hast Recht, man kann dich nicht töten, aber man kann deine physische Hülle zerstören und deine Seele einsperren!"
Tirion versetzt dem Lichkönig einen Schlag mit Aschenbringer, so dass Darion dem Lichkönig Frostgram entreisst und es dem Lichkönig in die Brust rammt.
Die Seele von Ner'zhul und Arthas werden in Frostgram hineingezogen und die Hülle des Lichkönigs verbrennt, weil Tirion den Aschenbringer bis zum Heft hineinstößt.
Das einzige was vom Lichkönig übrigbleibt ist ein Haufen Asche und seine Rüstung.
Und natürlich Frostgram, welches Darion Mograine nun in der Hand hat.
Tirion und Darion machen sich nun auf um ein Versteck für das Schwert zu finden.
Die Spieler können sich wieder bewegen und handeln/looten.
Der Loot wird NICHT Frostgram, weder noch andere legendäre Waffen enthalten.
Jedoch wird es für den Raid Rüstungsteile geben, die den Style von der Rüstung des Lichkönigs haben.
So fände ich das ganz geil...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Oktober 2009)

Freaking schrieb:


> ...Der Loot wird NICHT Frostgram, weder noch andere legendäre Waffen enthalten. ...



falls dus noch net weißt: auf der blizzcon wurde bestätigt das arthas ne legendary axt droppt

aber das was du über den kill geschrieben hast klingt super


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (3. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) hineingehen
> 2) Genug Schaden machen
> 3) Lich King ist tot (looten)
> 4) rausgehen
> ...


5) profit


----------



## John.D.Dorian (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denke/hoffe, dass in bei dem nächsten Patch die Fraktion "Die Frosterben", die da ihre Eisfestung in Sturmgipfel haben ins Spiel kommt.
Da war doch Muradin auch der Anführer nicht? Also ich denke, dass die auch ein wenig mitspielen!

Wenn ich Mist labere, sagt's mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Oktober 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Uther Tot! Arthas hat kein Herz mehr (questrteihe erzählt das) nur noch leere Hülle für Nerzuls geist!


Nerzhuls ist tot.
Es gibt keinen Nerzhul mehr im Lichkönig...
Der Lichkönig besteht nur aus Arthas.


----------



## Orgoron (3. Oktober 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Nerzhuls ist tot.
> Es gibt keinen Nerzhul mehr im Lichkönig...
> Der Lichkönig besteht nur aus Arthas.




Beschäftige dich bitte mal mit der WoW Geschichte bevor du im Forum schwachfug postest ^^


----------



## Orgoron (3. Oktober 2009)

Freaking schrieb:


> Arthas soll von ein paar mickrigen Charakteren verkloppt und gekillt werden? oO
> Nene du, lass mal.
> Entweder tötet Tirion Fordring Arthas oder Arthas wird in einem verdammt harten Kampf von den Spielern und evtl Gehilfen auf 1% seiner Lebenspunkte gekloppt.
> Dann sagt Arthas so was wie: " Ihr dachtet nicht wirklich, dass ihr mich, den Lichkönig töten könnt? "
> ...


 

Wie wär es wenn Darion Frostgram einfach behält, was meinst du warum er uns Todesritter auf den Lichking schickt der heckt doch schon lange was aus ... ^^


----------



## Lemieux (3. Oktober 2009)

arthas wird zu 100% in diesem kampf nicht sterben. blizzard wird es so drehen, dass man zb. gegen seine schemen kämpf oder er sich kurz vor seinem ableben spontan verzieht..

wenn blizzard den eingeschlagenen weg weitergeht wird der kampf folgendermassen ablaufen:

10 minuten npc gebrabbel
arthas despawnt
kiste steht im raum
looten

so wird man den prämissen "jeder hinterletzte otto kann den content erleben", "bring the player not the class" oder auch dem "auch ich zahle 13 euro" joker gerecht und der 0815 wow-bob ist zufrieden.

win-win situation.

milk the cashcow!


----------



## Skywalker (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin nicht so der "Endcontent-Master" (und das will ich auch gar nicht werden), aber ich hoffe mal das Arthas so eine harte Nuss sein wird, dass endlich das Geflenne aufhört das alles zu einfach ist und das sich die Gilden die Zähne daran ausbeißen werden...^^

Der Lichking wird mit Sicherheit nicht sterben, sondern sich vorher "verkrümeln", aber gutes Loot hinterlassen...
Irgendwann werden wir dem guten Arthas bestimmt wieder einmal begegnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Oktober 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Beschäftige dich bitte mal mit der WoW Geschichte bevor du im Forum schwachfug postest ^^


Danke gleichfalls.
Hast du schon Aufstieg des Lichkönigs gelesen?
Nein?
Dann les es mal da erfährt man nämlich ein wenig mehr über Arthas.
Also selbst ers informieren bevor man Schwachsinn schreibt.


----------



## Þunraz (3. Oktober 2009)

Zuerstmal ist Arthas ein Paladin gewesen. Der Schüler des ersten sogar.
Er ist der erste Todesritter gewesen und verschmolz mit einem mächtigen Schamanen Ner´zhul.
Ich denke die meisten Fähigkeiten die in den Kampf einfließen sind die des Todesritters.

Was Life angeht hat er bestimmt mehr als im Todesritterstartgebiet (20mio). Ich denke er hat 5Jahre später das Doppelte.

Was seinen Tod angeht:
Er wird gerächt und er wird sterben (Arthas selbst kann irgendwie weiterleben und wird gut- Blizz hat sich da sicher was einfallen lassen, so kreativ wie sie sind). Ich denke nicht das er so wie Kil´Jaeden später noch mal im Spiel aufgegriffen wird (der Lichking). Dafür wurde er schon zu ausführlich behandelt.
Meiner Meinung nach wird er bis auf das letzte Prozent geprügelt und kriegt dann den Todesstoß von Tirion Fordring mit dem legendären Ashbringer.
(Ich hoffe der Kampf beinhaltet viel Sprechtext und nach seinem Tod einen Film).
Die beiden müssen sich einfach noch einmal begegnen (Gespräch am Ende der Schlacht in der Nähe der Kapelle des Hoffnungsvollen Lichts).

Was den Loot angeht wird er wahrscheinlich ein T-10 Kopftoken, paar Embleme, ein Questitem, ein Queststartitem,eine Lichkugel (ich denke sie wird so heißen) ein paar andere Epics, sowie (mit viel Glück) eine legendäre Axt fallen lassen.

Frostmourne ist ein Artefakt. Ich denke es zerberstet im Kampf und lässt die gefangenen Seelen frei ODER ist ein Queststarteritem.
Für die Quest müsste man es seinem Fraktionboss (550 Ruf bei fast allen :-))zeigen der einen beauftragt es einer Gruppe von mächtigen Magiern (oder so) zu übergeben.
Diese geben einem dann ein "entfluchtes" Frostgram welches entweder ein Imba-2H Schwert ist oder ein Q-Item welches an einen sicheren Ort gebracht oder zerstört werden soll (letzteres im LotR-Style).

Das sind meine Gedanken und nur der Loot wird ganz bestimmt so sein. Alles andere ist mehr Hoffnung als Spekulation.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Oktober 2009)

> Hast du schon Aufstieg des Lichkönigs gelesen?
> Nein?
> Dann les es mal da erfährt man nämlich ein wenig mehr über Arthas.


Ich habs net gelesen^^

Ich muss auch nur über Arthas wissen: Wo stell ich mich hin um Dmg zu machen und wieviel HP muss aus dem rausgehaun werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (3. Oktober 2009)

Ice schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 
> Der Vater & Uther wurden doch beide von Arthas getötet^^ Ach egal, vielleicht werden die ja wiederbelebt
> 
> ...


*hüstel*
hab ja geschrieben glei über deinem post 
HALT GEISTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
egal
hoffentlich wirds ne epische schlacht
und endschlag macht tirion


----------



## Shamman (4. Oktober 2009)

grad gesehen bei den bildern 
Jaina steht da und sagt
If the gnome story is true 
we can separate Arthas from Frostmourne......
also trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja wer weiß


----------



## Raz0rblador (4. Oktober 2009)

Also ich könnte mir irgendwie vorstellen das Tirion im Kampf gegen Arthas(sagen wir mal die letzten 5-10%) fällt und dann Arthas anstatt uns hilft..
Das wär doch mal schwer!^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich habs net gelesen^^
> 
> Ich muss auch nur über Arthas wissen: Wo stell ich mich hin um Dmg zu machen und wieviel HP muss aus dem rausgehaun werden.
> 
> ...



und wegen solchen leuten wie dir geht wow zu grunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
scheiß auf die story ich will epixx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (4. Oktober 2009)

Umhauen looten wietergehn. wie jeder boss , wenn das net klappt hero an umhauen looten weitergehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonely-Frozen (4. Oktober 2009)

Wär etwas unpassend, wenn sich die Raid-ini zu Arthas grad während den Schlotternächten öffnet, dann stellt man sich den ,,Kampf'' nämlich so vor:
1. An der Zitadellentür klingeln
2. Arthas mit dem beschissenen T9-Outfit erschrecken und ,,süßes sonst g....'' schreien
3. Süßigkeiten schnappen und weg 
(in jedem 100.Bonbon befindet sich dan ein Gutschein für ein T10-Teil, und in jedem Millionsten Frostmourne)


----------



## Kritze (4. Oktober 2009)

Schon der Gedanke, dass man gegen Arthas kämpfen kann ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Tirion hätte mit Aschenbringer vielleicht eine Chance aber doch nicht 25 dahergelaufene Wannabe Helden mit irgendwelchen Epischen scheiß den sie von jedem Boss hinterhergeworfen bekommen haben.

Todesschwinge soll auftauchen, der Lichkönig erkennt die bedrohung, verpisst sich, nimmt nen großteil seiner Untoten Armee mit und fängt an gegen die wohl EINZIG WAHRE BEDROHUNG gegenzusteuern -.-


----------



## JacobyVII (4. Oktober 2009)

Man rennt mit dem Raid in den Raum, schreibt in den chat /y Freeloot! und danach stirbt arthas und man bekommt den loot


----------



## Lethior (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei 1% schreit Arthas was von wegen "Ihr werdet mich nie besiegen" benutzt einen Todesgriff und zieht Naxxramas zu sich. Flickwerk schmeißt eine Kette von oben runter, die Arthas sich schnappt und dran hochklettert. Anschließend verschwindet Naxxramas wieder und die Schlacht ist geschlagen. Mit dem nächsten Addon fällt Naxx wegen der Katastrophen vom Himmel und man kann Arthas dann endlich ganz umkloppen.


----------



## Trudon (4. Oktober 2009)

APOKALYPSE und alles ist tot...
Wie bei den Dks...


----------



## Geronimus (4. Oktober 2009)

arthas kommt aus seinem mexiko urlaub zurueck...hustet 2x und sitrbt an der schwienegrippe


----------



## Gromma (4. Oktober 2009)

Nunja also nachdem der tolle Raid nach den letzen Trashmobs endlich vorm Lichking steht, wird das ganze so aussehen:

KUCHEN

Ende...kreativ, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Schlaviner (4. Oktober 2009)

Geronimus schrieb:


> arthas kommt aus seinem mexiko urlaub zurueck...hustet 2x und sitrbt an der schwienegrippe



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (4. Oktober 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> ....
> Und? Gefällts? Natürlich alles nur ausgedacht, aber DAS wäre mal ein wahrlich würdiger Abschluss und ein epischer Kampf.



so würd ichs mir auch wünschen...


----------



## Harlon0822 (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Spieler kommen rein Arthas castet irgendwas alle fallen um und arthas sagt




Viel Glück beim nächsten mal


und so geht das dann jedes mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diregon (4. Oktober 2009)

am besten wär wenn arthas als 40 man raid reinkommen würde..dann noch die hero wie tirion varyan tyrande..usw..
epische schlacht mit armeen von untoten weil der wohl kaum allein da rummsteht.....
alle schlachten alles app tank wird nich gebrauch die schlacht allein wird mindestens 2-3 stunden dauerntirion usw kümmern sich direkt um arthas während wir erst mal seinen kleinen nich mehr sehr lebendigen freunde killen müssen
zum ende hinn stürmen alle auf arthas zu der kriegt alles ab und der lcih king(der ja eig nur ne seele in ner rüstung ist ) wird zerstört.
so arthas durch seine unzähligen verletzungen verreckt nur fasst wird aber von allen möglischen healern gehealt... so sw bekommt endlisch mal wieder nen vernünftigen könig und friedefreude eierkuchen...

wobei ich sehr bezweifle das die geißel dadurch besiegt ist....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2009)

Harlon0822 schrieb:


> Die Spieler kommen rein Arthas castet irgendwas



soweit stimme ich zu.... 



Harlon0822 schrieb:


> alle fallen um



jedoch wird eher der lichking im dreck liegen....nicht der raid. gabs seit wotlk nur einen einzigen boss, bei dem ein durchschnittlicher raid mehr als einen tryabend benötigte?...eher nicht.


----------



## LordTobias (4. Oktober 2009)

ich stel mier ein hez kampf vor man kempfr gegen in er filt einen raum weiter zuerst ein boss dan wider del lk dan wider flucht wider ein boss und so weiter.

bis zum reonsal jetzt schein er echt zu kempfen nict nach 2-3% wider zu flihen aber überaschung bei 5% leben versucht er die flucht durch einen geheimen tunel der in der nehe des scharlachroten hafen des ansturms raus kommt. was pasiert da? genau der geschwechte licht könig geret in die hende des scharlachroten kreuzugs. vorteil:
sie könten noch 3.4 einbauen mit dem gefangenen lk den rest geben oder einem scharlachroten komandanten der dises blaue KÜCHENMESER in seien besiz nimt und auch besesen wiert umzuhuen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamman (7. Oktober 2009)

Es sind neue Informationen aufgetaucht
,,....Es  kann sein dass teile der plattform des frostthrons abbrechen...``
also^^
lests euch durch hier auf buffed!


----------



## Braamséry (7. Oktober 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Wie ich mit den Kampf mit dem Lichking vorstelle?
> 
> ZU EINFACH!



/sign

Wer jetzt sagt, dass Blizz so nen epischen fight net schwer macht, der kennt Blizz net.


----------



## Rolandos (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Vorstellung, hmmm, ich gebe ein paar "Marken der Eroberung" ab, er fällt instand um und läst ein paar T12 fallen.


----------



## Mondokawaki (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm naja klingt alles lässig aber es wird so kommen:


/2 Suche Tank und 2 Heal für Arthas
/2 Jo ich wäre dabei bin aber frisch 80 und grad so Kritimmun
/2 Jo passt schon 
/inv
/2 2 Heal noch dann go wir wolln in einer Stunde durch sein.

Arthas tod
dann dds flamen weil wenig schaden oder nen heiler oder tank als schlecht hinstellen und kicken
dann looten
dann flamen 
dann mal ins neue Bg gehn und nächste woche wieder so


----------



## DerHutmacher (7. Oktober 2009)

Vermute mal dass Arthas sich irgendwie mit Deathwing zusammenpackt, beide mögen die lebenden nicht, wär cool und würd Storymäßig alles bis zum gehtnichtmehr ausreizen ^^ 

Arthas killt Deathwing und macht ihn zu seinem Schoßhund, Deathwing killt Arthas und..naja, das wär sinnlos.

Kann nicht glauben dass Arthas bzw Lichking (Arthas is kürzer..) so schnell 'stirbt'


----------



## Atlantus (7. Oktober 2009)

Vorstelln kann ich mir den Kampf noch nicht aber ich hoffe etwas, und zwar das der Kampf richtig hart wird und net das der Lichking son freelootbob wird =/


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

Phase 1:Arthas sagt:,,Würmer....ihr wagt es!"Setzt wirbelwind ein und Todesritter fäichkeiten.
Phase 2 bei 80%:Arthas:,,Zäher...als ich gedacht habe....."...*beschwört 1000 non elite lvl eins ghule die aber richtig viel schaden machen*
Phase 3 beginnt nach der ghul welle:mini enrage
Phase 4:Ein luftschiff kommt an und tirion,darion,jaina,sylvanas und co. springen heraus und greifen ein.Bis 1%prozent geht der kampf nun weiter.
Endphase:Sequens erscheint,darauf wird gezeigt wie tirion frostmourne zerschlägt.Arthas bricht zusammen,hält seine letzte rede.


----------



## DerHutmacher (7. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...ecrown-raid.xml


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (7. Oktober 2009)

naja gibt 2 möglichkeiten
1, es folg ein sehr schwerer, intensiver, aufregender kampf und wenn man arthas denn bei 5 hp hat spring tirion ins bild schlägt ihn einmal-arthas fällt um udn tirion fäng die rede dann mit WIR HABEN DIE HERRSCHAFT DES LICHKÖNIGS EIN ENDE GESETZ...(weil das immer bei allen NPCs so ist^^)
oder
2, man bekommt ihn garnicht getötet und bei 1 % verkrümelt er sich dann irgenwie mit den worten"Arrghhh ich komme wieder" und den loot kann man sich dann aus einer kiste nehmen die man vorher _natürlich_ nicht öffnen konnte


----------



## Mugger (7. Oktober 2009)

Meine Vorstellung:

Phase 1: Arthas greift den Raid an in normaler Form. Nur mit dem Schwert und einigen dots. (Arthas gibt sich in der ersten Phase Kaum mühe, denn für ihn sind wir alle ja nur insekten)

Phase 2: Er ruft oder belebt seinen Froswyrm und fliegt über den Raid so wie onycia damals, der Frostwyrm verteilt gezielte angriffe und flächen schaden. dann gibt es dadurch dots die den raid einfrieren oder casttime verlangsamen.

Phase 3 : Arthas wird sauer er wird größer greift jetzt mit mehr Krankheiten und casts an als in der ersten Phase, er ruft mehrere ghuls und andere untote zur Hilfe. Bei seiner Spezial atacke hält er sein Schwert hoch und schleudert mehrere schattenblitze oder was ähnliches auf alle die in einem gewissen umkreis stehen.

Phase4: Arthas rammt sich sein Schwert in die Brust und verwandelt sich in eine neue unbekannte kreatur, dessen kopf so aussieht wie der Schädel auf dem Schwert. Es steigen runen aus dem Boden die Ihn immun gegen jeden Schaden Machen. Jede rune für was anderes Feuer, Arkan,...... Die Runen Werden von Ghuls bewacht, wenn alle runen zerstört sind kann er dan direkt angegriffen werden. Arthas macht dann nur noch Nahkampfschaden und verteilt krankheiten, zwischen durch beschwört er dann noch ab und zu nen Ghul oder was anderes was auf ihn zu läuft und ihn dann heilt indem Athas das ding frisst oder so.

Sobald arthas besiegt ist verbrennt er in eineer blauen Flamme und es bleibt nur noch ein Aschehaufen da. Durch den Kampf wurde der turm so stark beschädigt das er droht zusammen zufallen.


----------



## Willtaker (7. Oktober 2009)

es wär richtig geil, wenn alle einfach gnadenlos wipen würden. immer und immer wieder, sogar die hardcore-gilden. und dann schreien alle flamer: "blizzard, euer scheiß ist viel zu schwer, was soll der mist?"

da müsst ich wohl sehr schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (7. Oktober 2009)

doodlez_himself schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man ihn tötet. Im Cataclysm Trailer heißt es ja auch "Während der schrecklich Krieg gegen den Lichkönig andauert..." Aber wir werden es ja noch früh genug sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja richtig

WÄHREND wir auf nordend rumeiern prügeln sch die elementare...

Und die nächste katastrophe kommt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich fänd es nich gut wenn er Komplett stirbt. Fänds schön wenn er als T11 raidboss käme, z.B hat der böse lichkönig geist(arthas selbst ist ja nicht "Ich kill alles man is das funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" böse) Dann ein mächtiges elementar Übernimmt, um sich dann zu rächen Mwahahaha...*hust*

Nur so ne idee^^

=P


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Oktober 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> z.B hat der böse lichkönig geist(arthas selbst ist ja nicht "Ich kill alles man is das funny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es ist nur Arthas im Lichkönig nichts anderes!
NUR ARTHAS!


----------



## Topperharly (7. Oktober 2009)

da anscheinen keiner mein kampf gelesen hat *G* post ich ihn nochmal^^ hab aber einiges geändert

 da mein beitrag sowieso keiner bewerten wird könnte ich jetzt auch müll schreiben, wa ich aber net mache.

*beginn.*
man kommt zu arhtas der auf seinem thron sitzt. man muss als erstes 5 wellen von gegner übersich ergehen lassen bevor arthas am kampf teilnimmt. ähnlich wie in diablo 2 baal.

*welle eins*
ghoule, monstrositäten, banshees alles non elite. im 10er sind es 25 insgesamt im 25iger 25 von jedem also 75.
dauer ca. 3 - 5 min
*
welle zwei.*
Elite, bekannte bossmonstrosität, rammstein aus strat. nur auf 80.
dauer 5-7 min
*
welle drei*
zwei frostwyrms tauchen auf müssen getankt werden 2 tanks erforderlich.
3 min beide drachen teilen sich eine hp bar

welle vier 
ein untoter schreckenslord
4 - 5 min

welle fünf
ein general der geisel, unterschiedliche bosse können es sein, monstrosität = starker nahkampf dmg. lich = dmg auf entfernte klassen also kuscheln, ghoul vergräbt sich und holt verstärkung.
5 -7 min

zwischen den einzelnen wellen hält der lich könig immer eine art ansprache für die nächste welle, man kann hier kurz mana regenerieren

wenn die fünfte welle besiegt ist tritt der lichking den kampf bei, frostresi von 150 bzw. 200 sollte vorhanden sein.
*
Phase 1. tank and spank*

Lichking Angriffe
*
Zorn der Geisel *= trifft den MT mit 21k, 6 sek lang verwirrt
*Madenschlag* = ziel bekommt debuff = 50k schaden über 1 minute
*Eisiger winter* = Ein gebiet wird zu eis, 3000 dps pro sekunde
*So kallt wie die Hölle* = tritt auf wenn eisiger winter kommt, nur ist der schaden auf dem feld 100.000 dps. man muss also im Eisiger winter feld stehen um zu überleben hält 10 sekunden an.
*Zorn der Frostwyrms* = einige Frostwyrms bespuckt das feld mit eisbrocken
*Seelenraub *= ein Spieler wird vom lichkings schwert angegriffen, das schwer muss innerhalb von 10 sek. zerstört werden sonst ist der spieler tot, kann nicht den MT treffen.
*Gebrüll des dunklen Königs* = Massen fear
*Erhebt euch* = eine zufällige klasse, außer den zwei am höchsten stehenden in der aggro liste, wird übernommen und buffed den lichking (kann nicht unterbrochen werden, entfernt) der spieler kann nicht getötet werden/unterbrochen/etc.

folgende buffs für den lichking

*pala* = Heilung 500.000 (10 min dauer)
*schami *= kampfrausch (2 min dauer)
*dk* = horn des winters (3 min dauer)
*Prister *= +500.000 heilung ausdauer (10 min dauer)
*Druide* = +1000 auf alle werte (5 min dauer)
*Jäger* = mt bekommt huntersmark und erhält 1 min 50% mehr schaden
*schurke* = der Lich king benutzt ein gift, der spieler der getroffen wird greift 2000% langsamer an, 50 sek.
*warri* = Lichking wirkt rüstung zerreisen auf den mt
*mage* = wirkt glühende rüstung auf arthas
*Hexenmeister* = fluch der pein auf den ganzen raid
*

Phase 1 endet bei 75%*

*Phase 2*

Arthas zieht sich zurückt, um sich zu erholen ruft er Ghoule um ihnen die lebenskraft zu rauben. durhc einen gegenstand kann man eine bestimmte fläche vergiften und so nimmt der lichking schaden durch die Ghoule die ihn eigentlich heilen sollten. Es sind drei wellen von ghoule innerhalb 1 min. cd des trinkets 3 min. also muss man es sich einteilen. es sind drei wellen mit je 20 ghoulen die in 2 grp laufen. man sollte je grp. 14 ghoule versäuchen, aber mindestens 50/60

Wenn die hp durch die Ghoule auf 75% geblieben ist phase drei, wenn nicht hat er sich genug erholt und heilt sich wieder auf 100% hp. Durch die macht der Ghoule greift Arthas 100% schnelller an mit 50 % mehr schaden. *(hardmode)
*
*Phase 3
*
Schläge sind weiterhin akutell!

uthersgeist kommt und spricht mit arthas. kurzer dialog, dann "tankt" uther den lichking.

*Phase 3 endet bei 40%*
*
Phase 4*

Schläge sind weiterhin akutell!

Man sieht einen bruch im Kampf, anscheinde beginnt arthas sich gegen den einfluss des lichkings zu wehren. die platte beginnt zu zerbrechen. man kann hinunterfallen, als obacht!

*APOKALYPSE*

Es beginnt Frostbälle zu regnen, es tauchen nun monstrositäten und ghoule auf. 

sylvanas taucht auf mit untoten und hilft. sowohl bei alliaz raids als auch bei horde raids.

bei 20% verwandelt sich sylvanas durhch eine zauber von dem lichking in eine banshee. sylvanas wille ist aber stark und verwandelt sich bei 10 % hp des lichking zurück, und verlässt den schauplatz. man muss sie nicht tanken, da die untoten sie beschäftigen, min. für 6 min. sollte es länger dauernt sind die untoten soldaten geschichte und sylvanas greift den raid an. sie kann während dieser zeit nicht angegriffen werden. 
*
Phase 4 endet bei 10%*

*Phase 5*

Jane Proud... *arg* prachtmeer tritt auf.

Sie wirkt einen Zauber auf den Lichking, durch eine Explosion Spaltet sich der Lichking in nerzuls geist und in Arthas, arthas kämpft gegen nerzul. Hat der Raid bis hierhin überlebt, wird es erst schwer!

frostwyrms erscheinen nun alle 10 sekunden und bombardieren ein feld mit eisbrocken. die angiffsgeschwindigkeit von nerzul erhöht sich um 20% der schaden um 30%. Nerzul verteilt wahlos debuffs und fears. Bei 3% bricht der kampf ab. Nerzul rennt weg und spring herunter, einige sekunden später schwebt er auf einen sindragosa herein.

*Phase 5 endet*
*
Phase 6*

Der raid hat kurz zeit sein mana aufzufüllen, da nun eingespräch zwischen Jane+arthas entsteht.

Letzter teil des kampfes. Nerzul hat nun wieder 30% hp. bzw. die anzahl die auch sindragosa hat von den healthpoints. Nerzul ist nun leichter zu tanken macht nur noch die standart schläge vom anfang. nun entscheidet sich der spieler wieder. sindragosa zu erst, oda nerzul zu erst? wenn nerzul zuerst stirbt/bzw. verschwindet verlässt sindragosa das feld, wenn sindragosa zuerst stierbt, bekommt nerzul einen buff +60% schaden (hardmode wegen mount) . man sollte also beide gleichzeitig herunterhauen auf 1 oda 2% und sich dann entscheiden!. 

*Phase 6 endet, kamp vorbei
*

Arthas spricht mit jane, er erzählt er hätte einen langen dunklen traum gehabt etc. 

*archivements!*
*hey kumpel wo ist mein drache?* = erhalte einen frostwyrm als mount indem ihr Sindragosa tötet und nerzul bezwingt
*verdammt kalt hier  (titel: Eistänzer) *= es darf kein spieler während des bosskampfes sterben
*Es bricht! *= Überlebt die angriffswellen der Frostwyrms
*Es ist vorbei* = besiegt den Lichking
*einer? warum nicht beide *(Titel: Gierschlund) besiegt nerzul und sindragosa innerhalb von 15 sekunden nacheinander!


so wem gefällt mein kampf^^?


----------



## Keksemacher (7. Oktober 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Jane+arthas+nerzul entsteht.


Wenn du Nerzhul da rausnimmst,denn es gibt keinen Nerzhul mehr dann finde ich deinen Kampf perfekt.


----------



## Potpotom (7. Oktober 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> fullquote


Huiii... da hast dir aber echt Mühe gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (7. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> gabs seit wotlk nur einen einzigen boss, bei dem ein durchschnittlicher raid mehr als einen tryabend benötigte?...eher nicht.



Ich denke nicht, dass du Anub im PdK 25 Heroic down hast. ;p


----------



## Dylvan (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne gute Idee.


----------



## Bremgor (7. Oktober 2009)

Topperhardy, so ein kampf wäre echt schön. Noch etwas an Phase 2 und 3 werkeln und dann wäre es perfekt, auch wenn anscheinend nicht so kommen wird. Aber das wäre echt Mal ein epischer Kampf^^


----------



## Shamman (7. Oktober 2009)

Topperharly :
GEIL
so stell ich mir den kampf auch vor GENAU SO
schön geschrieben!
wirklich guuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Jack (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmm wie wäre es so:
Durch eine Questreihe muss man ersteinmal wieder in den black tempel, mann muss Illidan auf 10% und dann kann man bei ihm den Quest abgeben und der Hilft uns dann beim Kampf (Illi und Arthi sind ja alte Kumpels^^), man kann ihn am ende immer noch umbringen und looten.

Dann wenn man vor Arthi steht, der immer noch schwach ist, wegen dem gift der Apothekervereinigung, klopt man ihn auf 10%, woraufhin dieser sich in Nerzul verwandelt und da hilft uns dann Illidan beim Kampf, denn Nerzul ist untankbar.
Wenn dieser dann bei 5% kommen Ragnaros und Kil’Jaeden auf einmal, denn da will nerzul uns alle mit Apokalypse umbringen.
Raggi sagt dann: Nerzul du hast zum letzten mal versagt, und onehittet ihn
Kil’Jaeden nimmt die Seele die Rüssi und Waffen von Nerzul mit sich in den Nether und verschwindet.
Raggi lacht uns aus und macht uns auf Deathwing aufmerksam und sagt das wir sowieso nichtmehr lange leben.
Daraufhin führt uns Illidan in die Schatzkammer vom King, dort verschwindet dieser wieder in den Black Tempel und dankt uns, da wir ihm bei der entgültigen erfüllung seiner Aufgabe geholfen haben.
In 3 Kisten dann ist der Loot, die eine Kiste für Schwere und Plattenträger, die andere für Stoffis und Leder, in der Dritten sind dann Waffen, in jeder Kiste sind dann so 100 Gold, und 2-3 Gegenstände, sowie ein Questitem, dass uns nach MC führt wo wir aber, wenn wir das item dabeihaben, nichtmehr Raggi begegnet sondern Executus, nachdem wir ihn einmal verschont habe, stellt er sich bei Raggis kammer uns endgültig dem Kampf, hat aber nichtmehr LP wie Arthi und ist schwächer dropt dann ein Questitem, das wir zusammen mit dem vom Arthi zu silvannas, oder Jaina bringen müssen dann weiter zu Ashenbringer und dann sollte noch eine weitere Quest kommen, die aber erst bei dem erscheinen von 3.4 weitergeht (wenn es es geben sollte) oder aber bei erscheinen von Cata^^


----------



## Detela (7. Oktober 2009)

der kampf an sich ist zu lang um aufzuschreiben aber er wird sicher so sein das :

bei ca. 2% zieht er sich iwie zurück mit hilfe von chuck norris oder hasse nicht gesehn wem 
weil es würden eineige fakten story technisch nicht passen zb. wenn arthas tot ist müsste die
erstellung von dks gestoppt werden weil wer will sie rekrutiren? 

arthas ist einfach zu mächtig als das er einfach getötet wird

was würde mit seinen ganzen untertanen zb der geißel passiren und so die würd doch auch keiner mehr leiten würden die eifnach selbstmord machen? weil weder allianz noch horde würd die nehmen.

etc.


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Ok.Dann mal meine Version.
Dazu ist zu sagen,dass ich auf keine Details achte,die Blizzard schon zum Lichkönigkampf herrausgegeben hat(Wenn es schon welche gibt).

Zur Seite stehen uns in dem Kampf:
-Tirion
-Sylvanas
-Jaina

In der 10er Variante wird er 30 Millionen HP haben,in der 25er 55 Millionen(Fähigkeiten in beiden Versionen gleich).

Phase 1:
Der Tank geht ran,die Heiler heilen und die DD's machen Schaden.
Seine Fähigkeiten sind in der ersten Phase nur 3 Stück,nämlich eine Aura wie bei Saphiron.
Dann hat er eine Attacke,womit er die Rüstung des MT's um 75% verringert(Tankwechsel nötig).
Und die wichtigste Fähigkeit: Das Frostfeld.
Kurz zur Erklärung des Frostfeldes.
Es erscheint in dem Raum/der Fläche,wo man kämpft alle 25 Sekunden ein Frostfeld.Es besteht eine Chance von 50%,dass wenn man in ein Frostfeld geht,der eigene Schaden um 100% erhöht wird,für 20 Sekunden.Allerdings besteht auch eine Chance von 50%,dass man direkt 10000 Schaden erleidet[Nachdem man ein Frostfeld betreten hat,wird die Bedrohung auf 0% gesetzt.Also Tanks fernhalten].
Phase 1 endet bei 85%.Phase 1 sollte man sehr schnell abschließen.

Phase 2:
Die Frostfelder fallen in dieser Phase weg.
Die beiden anderen Fähigkeiten bleiben erhalten.

2 Frostwyrms steigen hinter dem Kampfgeschehen auf.
Einer der beiden Wyrms nimmt sich alle 30 Sekunden einen durch Zufall ausgewählten Spieler aus dem Raid,und behält ihn 10 Sekunden in seinen klauen,was pro Sekunde 1000 Schaden mit sich bringt.Nach den 10 Sekunden wird der Spieler auf den Boden geschmettert und in ein Eisblock eingesperrrt,der 45000 Leben hat.Diese 45000 Leben müssen innerhalb von 10 Sekunden weg sein,sonst stirbt der Spieler in dem Eisblock und alle die im Umkreis von 20 Metern stehen erleiden 10000 Schaden.Der Spieler der in dem Eisblock war,erhält ein Debuff,dass er 2 Minuten nicht von einem Frostwyrm gepackt werden kann.Und erhält einen Schadensschub von 100% für 10 Sekunden.
Phase 2 endet bei 70%.

Phase 3:
Die Spieler haben kurz Zeit Mana zu reggen.
Arthas steigt auf einen seiner Frostwyrms auf und bombadiert den Raid mit Eisbomben,die aber von einer Bubble,die Jaina stellt abgewehrt werden können.
Jetzt wird der Frostwyrm bekämpft.Er hat 3 Millionen Leben[im 10er].
Er wird von Sylvanas mit Fernkampf getankt.
Von allen Seiten kommen Untote,die NICHT zu nah an den Raid kommen dürfen.
Jaina's Bubble kommt zudem immer woanders hin,also muss der Raid sich die ganze Zeit bewegen um der Bubble hinterher zu kommen.
Phase 3 endet,wenn der Frostwyrm tot ist.

-Der Frostwyrm wirft Arthas ab und Arthas ab,und er erleidet 30% seines Lebens als Schaden.
Also hat er noch 40%.

Phase 4:
Ein Minienrage geht los,da sollte der Tank alle CD's raushauen.Der Enrage dauert auch nur 10 Sekunden,ist allerdings sehr heftig(Die drei Fähigkeiten von Phase 1 gehen zu Phase 4 mit über).
Arthas wirft jetzt alle 5 Sekunden auf jeden Spieler im ganzem Raid einen Frostblitz raus,der 2000 Schaden verursacht[Sonst alles wie in Phase 1].
Phase 4 endet bei 10%.

Phase 5:
Arthas geht Enrage.
Ständiger Tankwechsel ist immernoch nötig,wegen seiner Attacke,die die Rüstung um 75% verringert.
Bei 1% angekommen,trifft Ashenbringer Frostmourne,mit einer unglaublichen Wucht.
Frostmourne zersplittert und liegt in einzelteilen auf dem Boden...
Auf einmal haut Jaina einen so mächtigen Zauber raus,dass Arthas' Rüstung zerschmettert,und Ner'Zhul frei wird.
Arthas,wieder in seiner Menschenform,liegt geschwächt am Boden.

Zwischendialog:
Jaina:"Arthas!!..."
Arthas:"Jaina,was ist passiert,ich hatte einen furchtbaren Traum..."
Jaina:"Alles ist gut...Arthas..*weint*"
Ner'Zhul:"Genug!Es ist noch lange nicht vorbei..."

Ner'Zhul fängt den Kampf mit Tirion an,da Tirion ihn tankt.
Ner'Zhul hat 20% des Lebens,welches Arthas hatte.

Ner'Zhul hat einen Enragetimer von 3:30.
Wenn man ihn auch nur 1 Sekunde danach noch nicht tot hat zaubert er Apokalypse und gut ist.

Alle 3 Sekunden macht er Schattengeschosse auf den Raid,die an jedem Spieler 5000 Schaden verursachen.
Bei 1% trifft Ashenbringer Ner'Zhul frontal und mit voller Wucht.

Tirion plagen schmerzen,aber Ner'Zhul explodiert förmlich.
Alle Geißeleinheiten in Azeroth werden für diesen Moment zerstört,von dem furchtbaren Schrei Ner'Zhuls.
Tirion liegt geschwächt am Boden,und Arthas kann wieder aufstehen.

Arthas:"Tirion..."
Tirion:"Arthas,mein Junge... *keuch* Du..hast es geschafft...das Licht wird siegen..." Tirion stirbt.
Arthas:"Neeeeeeinn!!...!"
Jaina:"Arthas kommt nun.Der Lichkönig hatte Euch gefangen,und kontrolliert.Ihr müsst das vergessen."
...


Soweit zu meinem Teil.
Bitte sagt nicht,dass es einfach nur Scheiße ist.Es war ein Versuch,und ich hoffe,dass er mir halbwegs gelungen ist. :-)


----------



## Sammies (9. Oktober 2009)

Victiln schrieb:


> was, nur 25 mio life? glaubst du ernsthaft, der finale Encounter von wotlk wird Pre Nerf so wenig HP haben?
> 
> erstmal...prinzipiell schon sollte Arthas mehr life haben als ein Großteil der Bosse vor ihm, weil allein schon durch die Lebenspunkte kann Blizz den Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Encounters auf ein ordentliches Niveau schrauben (warum sonst haben es viele Gilden erst geschafft, Illidan oder Kil Jaeden zu legen, nachdem die 30% weniger life hatten^^)
> 
> ...



Ick will mehr Drama Baby^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie jeder Bosskampf---->HoT´s----> DoT´s---->Wipe--->HoT´s------>DoT´s--------->Win-------->Loot---->Raus und das alles mit viel Blink Blink


----------



## Assari (9. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) hineingehen
> 2) Genug Schaden machen
> 3) Lich King ist tot (looten)
> 4) rausgehen
> ...



Wie in jeder neuen Ini irwie xD


----------



## Keksemacher (9. Oktober 2009)

@Teradas
Der Kampf hört sich echt super an jedoch finde ich den Schaden sehr gering...
Z.B. der Frostblitz der alle Spieler trifft sollte keine 2000 Schaden machen sondern so 10000 wenn man bedenkt wie viel HP die Leute doch so haben.
Und der Schaden der Frostwyrms wenn sie jmd im Maul haben sollte auch auf 8000 die Sekunde raufgesetzt werden.
Wir wollen ja alle einen anständigen Kampf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Auch du solltest Nerzhul aus deinem Text streichen.


----------



## Teradas (9. Oktober 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> @Teradas
> Der Kampf hört sich echt super an jedoch finde ich den Schaden sehr gering...
> Z.B. der Frostblitz der alle Spieler trifft sollte keine 2000 Schaden machen sondern so 10000 wenn man bedenkt wie viel HP die Leute doch so haben.
> Und der Schaden der Frostwyrms wenn sie jmd im Maul haben sollte auch auf 8000 die Sekunde raufgesetzt werden.
> ...


Dazu muss gesagt werden,dass ich die Werte in dem Kampf nur zu der 10er Version gesagt habe.Und der Kampf recht lange dauert.Deswegen.
Man weiß ja auch gar nicht,wieviel Schaden er mit nem normalem Hit macht,dass weiß ich auch nicht(Vielleicht brauch man da ja sogar 2 MT Healer). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich muss sagen,ich hab den Text einfach mal so geschrieben.Da achtet man nicht so auf den Schaden und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs einfach so geschrieben wie es mir gefallen würde.Du hast sicherlich recht,dass man den Schaden an einigen Stellen gut anpassen kann.


----------



## Droyale (9. Oktober 2009)

Alles sehr gute Ideen aber dass mit Arthas und Nerzuhl könnt ihr streichen - Es gibt kein Arthas und Nerzhul mehr.

Und selbst wenn würd ich dem Schwein den Endstoss geben -.-"


----------



## Maxugon (9. Oktober 2009)

Es wird kein großer Kampf . Anubarak in PdK auch easymode , das wird nix


----------



## FonKeY (9. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe er wird richtig schwer so wie zu bc-zeiten......damit auch die guten gilden was zu knabbern haben^^


----------



## Droyale (9. Oktober 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Es wird kein großer Kampf . Anubarak in PdK auch easymode , das wird nix


hast du ulduar clear? :>


----------



## Turican (9. Oktober 2009)

*Endsequenz *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3yhh2m1FQ


----------



## Warcraftfan93 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jch denk mir erstmal man kommt rein und es kommen alle gegner von Arthas (Jaina natülich Sylvanas Tirion vielleicht auch Geister von verstorbenen Muradin oder Terenas) und alle kämpfen gegen Arthas er erschlägt die meisten automatisch und dann geht der kampf richtig los Arthas sollte schon ordentlich hp haben und tödliche fähigkeiten es sollten natürlich altbekannte gegner kommen auf jeden fall haufenweise untote einn wyrm für zwischendurch Phasenweise danneinige extras und ne packende story in dem Frostmourne gegen den Aschenbringer kämpft und durch den geist von muradin gestärkt zerstört der Aschenbringer Foustmourne und der entkampf is dann mit Arthas Seele gegen den Lichkönig kämpfen wenn die gruppe es schafft sollte Arthas sich bei allen bedanken und durch den fall des Lichkönigs ist Sylvanas befreit und wieder eine elfe und alles was Arthas zerstört hatwird wieder aufgebaut und die die Arthas getötet hat werden wiederbelebt dann leben alle glücklich bis an ihr ende....
natürlich auchn paar erfolge und titel zur belohnung ich find frostmourne sollte nich droppen und stattdessen von Paladinen zerstört werden.
auch nur eine idee wie ich es toll fände.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. Oktober 2009)

Och nö,ihr habt alle soviel Text,da hab werd ich doch voll Abstinken,aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arthas hat sich schon Vollständig von dem Angriff in der Drachenöde auf ihn erholt und hat euch schon Erwartet und leitet den Kampf mit einem kleinen Gespräch zwischen ihm und unseren "Helfern" ein.

Arthas wird im ganzen Kampf dauerhaft zwei folgende Effekte aktiv haben. Erstmal hat sein Schlag so eine Wucht dass es bis zu 2 Ziele angreift (ähnlich wie bei Koralon^^).Sollte kein anderer,außer ein Tank,in Nahkampfreichweite sein,wird zufällig einer aus dem Raid (Alle 5 Sekunden,in dennen kein zweiter bei Arthas steht) in einen Ghul verwandelt,welcher die "Eindringlinge" angreift. Der Ghul besitzt je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad eine unterschiedliche Stärke und unterschiedlichen Leben. Aber sagen wir mal 40% stärker als die großen Spinnen beim Kampf gegen Anub´arak.

Jetzt aber erstmal zum Kampfablauf.

In der ersten Phase schlägt er wie gehabt auf einen Spieler ein, lässt aber alle 10 Sekunden spitze Eiszapfen aus den Boden sprießen. Angedeutet werden die erst,dass zu beginn nur die Spitze rausguckt. Hier kann auch je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad das Tempo geändert werden. Nach 5% leben wird eine Eislinie durchgezogen. Jede weiteren 5% wird eine weiter Linie erschaffen. Bei einem treffer wird das Ziel sofort zum Ghul.

Bei ab 80% teleportiert sich Arthas über die Spieler auf eine schwebende Platte und lässt jede 30 sekunden ,insgesamt 2,5 minuten lang, einen Boss eintanzen,welche etwa so konzipiert wurden,dass man mit ner durchschnittsitemlevel 245/258 Gruppe etwa 40 sekunden pro Boss brauchen würde. Der erste übernimmt während seiner Lebensdauer 5 Spieler welche an den Raid 150% erhöhten Schaden verursachen,aber selber alle 5 Sekunden 4% leben verlieren. Der zweite Zaubert einen kanalisierten Blizzard auf die spielerdichtesten Fleck im Raid. Sollten sich die die Spieler fortbewegen folgt der Blizzard ihnen,an dem vorherigen Gebiet läuft der Blizzard jedoch weiter.
Der dritte hat nichts besonderes drauf,sondern haut einfach mit einem enormen Druck auf den Tank zu. Der vierte zieht,unabhängig von den Werten des Ziels, seinen zielen pro schlag 75% leben ab. Hier sollten die Fern-DD´s versuchen ihn zu Kiten, dieser Boss ist verlangsambar. Und der 5th und letzte Erschafft einige Plätze,wo die anderen Bosse pro Sekunde eine 10% Heilung erhalten. Die Bosse versuchen in zufälliger Reihenfolge in diese Plätze zu laufen, wenden sich aber wieder ihrem Ziel zu,sofern diese eine bestimmte Menge an Schaden erhalten haben. Daher ist es wichtig,dass die Bosse weit von den Plätzen ferngehalten werden. Sollte der Kampf aber zu lange dauern, ist der ganze Boden von diesen Flächen übersäht und es wird quasi unmöglich,die Bosse zu erledigen.

Sobald diese 5 erledigt sind, ruft Arthas nach Syndragosa und fliegt zufällig eine Spieler an,welche in einen Kristall gefangen werden und jede sekunde 4% ihres Lebens als Schaden erhalten.Diese Ziele können nicht Geheilt werden. Um den Kristall wieder zu öffnen,muss man einige Kugeln ,welche im Raum verteilt sind, zerstören. Sobald alle Kugeln vernichtet sind wird der Kristall wieder geöffnet und die Spieler kommen an ihre Ursprungsposition zurück. 

Nun landet Arthas auf dem Boden und man muss ihn und Syndragosa antanken lassen und diese weit Entfernt von einander Positionieren,da Arthas sonst wieder auf den Drachen steigt und sich die vorherige Flugphase wiederholt.Sobald Arthas bei 40% angekommen ist, beginnt die nächste Phase. Man sollte aber darauf achten,dass Syndragosa zuerst besiegt worden ist. Sofern dies nicht wär, wiederholt sich ebenfalls die Szene mit dem Kristall.
Daher sollte man drauf Aufpassen,dass man selber eher Syndragosa fokusiert und man nicht weniger Schaden verursacht,als die NPC´s.


Ab jetzt erhalten wir durch Tirion einen Buff,der jedliche Werte um 200% erhöht,welcher aber nur 4 Minuten hält. Tirion wird jetzt Arthas "tanken",benötigt aber trotzdem noch Heilung aus der Hinterhand.
Arthas gerät auch Zeitgleich in Wut und der Schaden wird um 300% erhöht. Zudem wird 50% des erhaltenen Schadens auf Tirion in einer Gruppe (Also auf 5 Personen ) aufgeteilt.

Sobald Arthas auf 5% angekommen ist, steckt er Frostmourne in die Erde ,so das sie anfängt zu beben,und somit erhält jedes Raidmitglied 30.000 (durch Rüstung veringert) Schaden und wird für 30 Sekunden betäubt. Er erzählt erstmal eine kleine Geschichte, und sobald nurnoch 10 sekunden des Stuns über sind, Schlägt er mit seiner verbleibenden Kraft auf Ashbringer ein,wodurch beide Klingen zerbrechen.

Die letzten Lebenspunkte müssen Arthas nun schnellstmöglich runtergeschossen werden,da er in seiner Wut mit 30% erhöhten Bewegungstempo auf einen Spieler zu rennt (weit außernander stehen wär wichtig) und diesen zu einen Ghul verwandelt sowie etwa 500% (Bei der 10 Spieler NHC variante) des Lebens des Spielers Arthas gutgeschrieben werden.

Sobald er tot ist wird er Plünderbar,seine Rüstung und Frostmourne ist durch den Kampf jedoch Vollkommen zerstört.


Ich entschuldige mich schonmal für die Rechtschreibfehler,aber hatte irgendwie keine Lust mehr,zu korigieren ;(
Storymäßig bin ich auch nicht mehr Up to Date ^^


----------



## Totebone (9. Oktober 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> *Endsequenz *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3yhh2m1FQ



Da der ganze Arthas mist sowieso der Star Wars Reihe gleicht geb ich dir sogar recht^^


----------



## Twinser (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm ...
Ich denke mal es kommt Tirion Fordring mit seinem Agentumkreuzzug und die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge werden auch vor Ort sein!
Wird wohl schön viel zu heilen und dispellen geben und es kommen Untote SEHR VIELE UNTOTE!!
Der Agentumkreuzzug und die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge helfen dabei , diese Untote zu beseitigen.
Das Ende stelle ich mir so vor, dass nicht wir, die Helden, Arthas töten sondern dass Arthas bei den letzten 5  % oder irgendwas in dem Dreh, Apokalypse macht ( oder irgendeinen mächtigen Zauber der uns Alle umbringen würde)
Doch was würden wir ohne Tirion Fordring tun?
Letztendlich kommt es zu einem Kampf zwischen Fordring und Arthas...


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2009)

Mhh, das Ende Könnt ich mir Folgendermasen Vorstellen: (Arthas hatt ungefähr ~60Mio HP im 10 Normale-Mode):
Wir hamm also Arthas gemütlich auf 6 Mio Lebenspunkte gemeinsam mit unsren Lieben freudne Runter geklopp, Da Startet Tirion den Finalen Angriff, stürmt an, Frostmourne und Ashbringer treffen zusammen, Frostgram zerspringt, Tausende Gemarterte Seelen werden Frei, ebenso wie n Naaru, der Aus dem Ashenbringer entsteht, alle bis Auf den Lichking werden gestunnt, das Naaru beschiest ihn und den Frostthron mit Lichblitzen, Arthas renn zum Frosthron, der durch die Lichtblitze langsam schmilzt. Am Thron angekommen schreit Der LK (mit Ner'Zuls Stimme) irgetwas von Kampf ausichtslos, Arthas wiederspricht, reist sich den Helm vom Kopf, wird vom Naaru getroffen, Ner'Zuls Seele hinterläst eine Riesige Void-Zone, und ich mein soeine, wo man nach 2 sec Tot ist. Die Zone löst sich nach ~20 sec auf, der Wg zu Arthas wird wieder frei, Ner'zuls Seele "springt" in den Naaru über, der Daraufhin Implodiert, Arthas schaden zufügt und uns alle n BIsl heilt, wo bei Ner'zul sowas schreit wie "Endlich Frei". Arthas, hierdürch ENORM geschwächt Ruft nochmal Legion von Untoten anbei, doch mehr und mher von den Gerufen wenden sich gegen ihn, worauf hin er dann von ihnen in St+ücke gerissen wird. Tiron, Jaina, Sylvanas und Darion Casten nen AE, die Untoten sterben, und wir können uns aus den Leichenteilen Arthas was schönes Raussuchen^^


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Arthas glaubt ja dass er gut ist und die anderen alle böse. Wenn er auf 1% ist erkennt er ,dass dem nicht so ist. Er nimmt den Helm ab, hält nen Epischen Monolog ( "Ich... ich.. Ich bin tot. Ich habe kein Herz mehr. Warum lebe ich dann? Warum habe ich das alles getan?! Ich bin Prinz Arthas Menethil! Ich bin niemandes Marionette!")pfeffert den Helm auf den Boden. Sylvannas und der Ashbringer tauchen auf. Madam Windrunner hat noch ein paar Splitter vom Herz den Lichkönigs Herz dabei. Fordring labert so in der Art: "Für Reue ist es jetzt zu spät. Ihr hättet euch früher für das Licht entscheiden sollen!", oder so ein ähnliches Episches Gelaber. Sylvannast schmeißt sie Splitter in die Luft , Herr Ich-bin-so-toll-weil-ich-ein-schickes-Käsemesser-hab holt mit seinem schicken Käsemesser aus, und während er die Splitter mit einem Paladin-Dmg-rekord von einem (!!!) Schlag kaputt haut, schießt Sylvannas dem Lichkönig dahin einen Pfeil, wo eigentlich das Herz währe. Arthi kippt um und was ist sein letztes Wort? "Jaina..."
Sylvannas lässt dann ähnliches vom Stapel wie Maiev bei Illidan. Alestasza , Nozdormu und Ysera tauchen in humanuider Gestalt auf,versuchen den Helm kaputt zu machen, bekommens aber irgendwie nicht hin, weil sie nicht verstehen, was für eine genaue Art von Magie den schützt. Tjaaaa, Malygos hätte es ihnen sagen können. Deshalb wird jetzt ne Runde um Maly getrauert. Frostmourne steckt im Boden, und der Ashbringer will es raus ziehen, aber da macht es WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSCH, und sowohl seines als auch Arthas Käsemesser hören auf zu leuchten bzw. verlieren ihr magisches Etwas. Tja, das ganz gute und das ganz böse Schwert haben einander aufgehobenen. Jetzt sind beides zwar mächtige Schwerter, aber Sie können keine Toten wieder aufstehen lassen bzw Untote zu Asche verarbeiten. Inzwischen haben sich die Aspekte darauf geeinigt, den Geist von Ner'zul in den Helm zu sperren und diesen zu versiegeln, damit das ganze Theater nicht nochmmal von vorne losgeht.Den jetzt versiegelten Helm nimmt die Windrunner mit, als Zeichen ( ich zitiere!) "...als Zeichen des Siegs der freien Völker über den Lichkönig"
Ich stell mir das so vor wie die rumhängenden Köpfe von Ony und Nefrain , dass halt nach nem Arthas kill in UC der Helm rumhängt und in SW das Käsemesser aufgehängt wird. 
Bei der Geisel sehe ich 3 Möglichkeiten: Entweder, sie klappen einfach zusammen und sin d tot, oder sie rennen orientierungslos durch die Gegend, oder sie werden ganz, ganz wütend und versuchen alles zu killen.

Das ist meine Ansicht der Dinge. Man könnte Arthy natürlich auch Selbstmord begehen lassen, Ner'zuls Geist noch umklatschen, und und und...

(den Text habe ich ganz schnell getippt, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie bei e-bay versteigern) 

Hmmm... meine  2.Idee wäre, dass Illidan als Nachtelfhexenmeister mit Metamorphose den Ashbringer im 1v1 Duell den Hintern rettet. Ich mag Illi, sagen wir, dass wir in BT nur ein Trugbild umgeklatscht haben. Ashbringer,Sylvannas und Illi killen zusammen Arthi und alle sind happy. Dann fängt Illidan ein großes Blabla an, dass Deathwing ausgebrochen wäre und dass Azeroth nzerstört wäre. Natürlich glaubt ihm keiner und gerader als er zu einem NOCH größerem Bla bla anhebt, schießt Maiev, die ihm auf den Fersen war , ihm einen Pfeilin den Rücken, woraubf er schwer verwundet zusammenbricht. Die kuh. Naja, auf alle fälle kommt dan Tyrande, sieht Illidan, aber erkennt ihn nicht,weil er ja jetzt ein nachtelf ist, und heilt ihn. Maiev hebt zum widerspruch an. Illidan wacht auf und an der Stimme und maievs Andeutungen merkt Tyrande, dass da vor ihr ein Freund aus alten Tagen liegt. Dann sagt Illidan, dass sein Bruder erwacht wäre, und promt darauf Auftaucht. Es gibt eine herzlichste Begrüßung, Umarmungen, Ein OHHHHHIII-Moment aus dem Bilderbuch.Malfurion bestätigt Illidans Worte, und dieser macht eine Art "Gedankenübertragung", wie Alexstrasza vor den Toren von Eiskrone.Minisequenz.Dann gibt es einen Massenteleport an den Fuß vonn einem brennenden Berg. Illidan ist weg. Maiev fängt an zu lästern,dass wir ja alle sooo blöd wären und deem verräter in der Falle wären und und und, aber Mal unterbicht sie. Er lässt Druidengeschwätz vom Stappel, ähnlich wie folgende. "Nein, Maiev. Mein Bruder hat uns nicht dem Tode geweiht. Er konnte es gar nicht wissen."*legt eine hand auf den brennenden Berg, dank blizzards Logik natüüürlich ohne sich zu verbrennen*"Die Verderbniss hier ist frisch,sie wurde erst vor kurzer Zeit verbreitet." jetzt ist natürlich die Frage: Aber WO sind wir überhaupt???? Plötzlich tritt aus dem Schatten eine Person: Eine DämonenjägerIN! Sie labert dann, dass Illidan es wusste, die aber hier sicher sind und dass der Brennende Berg...Teldrassil ist. Illidan kommt und setllt sie als "seine begabteste Schülerin" vor, und das mädel schiebt ihre Augenbinde hoch und zeigt, dass noch ganz normale silbergitzer Augen hat. allesind entzetzt, Illidan so "Jetzt seht ihr, dass ich nicht gelogen habe." Oder ne,noch besser: "Jetzt wisst ihr, was euch erwartet!" Eine Nachtelfenflotte bringt euch ans Festland, die Nachteölfen, die sich aus dem brenneden Darnassus retten konnten.Hätten wir auch gleich nen netten übergang zu Cataclysm.

und die Geisel... etwa so?Glaub ich nicht. Ich denke eher, Lichkiung tot,Ghoule und Co noch am Leben.

Ghoul: Jaww.... Morgen!
Ghoul2: Jawwwww.... Morgen! Gehört? Lich King wird geraidet.
Ghoul: Jawww.... Müssen wir gleich umkippen?
Ghoul2: Steht so im Vertrag.
Große Schreie um den Server: DER LICH KING LIEGT!
Ghoul: WUAHHHHHHHH *tot stellen an*
Ghoul2: Trottel! *sich hinleg und nichts tu*

Vielleicht arbeite ich noch nen Kampfverlauf aus...


----------



## BudSpencer93 (11. November 2009)

Sobald arthas bei 1% angekommen ist erscheint chuck norris und/oder Bud Spencer und verpasst ihm einen roudhouse kick/ohrfeige und arthas fällt um


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Januar 2010)

hiho hab mir heut die erfolge in icc und die icc karten angeschaut und da kan man scho bissl sehn wie der kampf ablaufen wird zb kommen adds und arthas bekomt nen buff der immer hochstackt was warscheinlich sein dmg erhöht oder sonstiges als ich mir die karten anschaute viel mir auf das ein einmal Frostthron und einme Frostgram karte gibt  was mich vermuten löst das es vl 2 phasen gibt die erste gegen die physiche form  von arthas und dan  gegen den geist des lichkönigs den wir wissen alle solange seine Krone und das schwert heile sind stirbt der lichkönig nicht auch wen sein körper vernichtet wurde


----------



## Rabaz (4. Januar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hiho hab mir heut die erfolge in icc und die icc karten angeschaut und da kan man scho bissl sehn wie der kampf ablaufen wird zb kommen adds und arthas bekomt nen buff der immer hochstackt was warscheinlich sein dmg erhöht oder sonstiges als ich mir die karten anschaute viel mir auf das ein einmal Frostthron und einme Frostgram karte gibt was mich vermuten löst das es vl 2 phasen gibt die erste gegen die physiche form von arthas und dan gegen den geist des lichkönigs den wir wissen alle solange seine Krone und das schwert heile sind stirbt der lichkönig nicht auch wen sein körper vernichtet wurde



Jau, eventuell haut der LK sogar noch ein oder zwei Satzzeichen dazwischen um euch vollends zu verwirren.

Ich glaube man wird ein blubberndes Geräusch vernehmen unter dem sich im Todeskampf des Lichkönigs sein Darm in seine Lichkinghose entleert.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (4. Januar 2010)

Ich fermut der kampf geht so...

Hunter Ihreführung auf heal, dan pull 

  ... wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (9. Januar 2010)

@Topperharly:

Das wäre zwar ganz geil, ABER

der fight, vor allem am Anfang erinnert so ein bischchen an BWL gegen Nefarian. Deshalb werden die sowas denke ich nicht machen, weil es den No-Skill-Casuals ja zu schwer ist...


----------



## Hêksa (9. Januar 2010)

ganz einfach bei 1% HP macht der lichking bubbel und ruhestein während des porten wird er von nem blitz getroffen und stirbt xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (9. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht lässt er bei 1 % hp nen päckchen fallen und Schreit TAKE IT HOLD IT LOVE !
Dann düst er mit nem Hubschrauber ab, fliegt nen bisschen und dann stüzrt er und schreit **** GNomingenieure, zu nix zu gebrauchen



Ich denk aber das es nen harter Kampf wird....sonst würds ja kein Titel für geben


----------



## Hêksa (9. Januar 2010)

Er fängt an zu labern vonwegen er is der grösste er wird uns alle zerstören und dann fliegt ihm ne fliege in den mund und er erstickt nach 10 minuten


----------



## Berrid (9. Januar 2010)

Tank and Spank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (9. Januar 2010)

man muss im dmg meter mehr dps haben als arthas, dann flüchtet er aus angst vor flames


----------



## Danhino (9. Januar 2010)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> man muss im dmg meter mehr dps haben als arthas, dann flüchtet er aus angst vor flames



geieeeeeel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Don_ftw (9. Januar 2010)

hengireal schrieb:


> 1. Variante:
> 
> Man geht mit 25 Mann rein, erledigt die Vorgruppen, steht vor Arthas. Der Tank rennt los, Arthas kommt. Plötzlich stolpert er, der Helm fliegt runter und Frostmourne schlägt in einen sehr ungünstigen Winkel auf, sodass es zerbricht. Arthas sagt: " ich bin befreit, bitte vergebt mir, ich hatte keine Wahl". Dann findet eine Abstimmung im Raid statt:
> 
> ...



LoL...

Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (9. Januar 2010)

Tja, ich stells mir echt Traurig vor. Der größte Antiheld der Warcraft Story ist dann "Six feet under". Tut mir irgendwie in meiner Fanseele weh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (10. Januar 2010)

> Ich denk aber das es nen harter Kampf wird....sonst würds ja kein Titel für geben



Es gibt auch nen Erfolg  für Ehrfürchtig beim Äschernen Verdikt ...also bitte und das is ja kaum eine schwere Sache ....ich denke mal wir  kommen ganz normal in den Kampf,Arthas hebt Frostgram auf ...dann erstmal  2 Minuten Pause weil er vor Erschöpfung n Snickers verputzen muss,danach  2Minuten Gelaber zwischen unseren Protagonisten   dann kommt Arthas im Kalli style  zu uns runtergepoltert  Tanks  nach Vorne  Heals haben inger auf den Knöppen und DD's machen Schaden.Ab und an kommt ne Welle  von Ghuls/Monstros/Vrykul    wie in Hdr  die wir dann runterkloppen müssen weil sie sonst auf unsre Heals rennen.  Nachdem wir ihn auf 75%m gehaun haben werden wir geportet und dann wieder 2min Pause ... Arthas verputz ne Packung Celebrations und weil er zu fett  wird  platz seien Rüssi auf und er verliert  20% hp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  dann kloppen wir wie gewohnt drauf und ab und an  macht er die weiße Aura (auch aus HdR) an und alles in seiner Reichweite muss  weg ausser Tanks  die brauchen Overheal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  bei 10% Life  stoppt der Kampf  und unsre Protagonisten(Thrall,Sylvanas,Darion,Tirion,) verfallen in ein weiteres Gespräch ....nach einer wutentbrannten Entladung seines Baumstammhammers  fällt Unser Cairne  blutüberströmt zu Boden(würd mit dem Catagerücht übereinstimmen) Nach diesem Erreignis  verfällt der Rest unserer Helden in einen Wutrausch und sie stürmen gemeinsam auf Arthi zu....Tirions Aschenbringer Thralls Hammer  Sylvanas Pfeil und Darions Schwert prallen alle auf  Frostgram ...es bekommt  Risse Zerfällt und Arthas   sackt auf die Knie.Neutralisiert von der Macht des Aschenbringers ..glüht die Rüstung Arthas auf und zerschmilzt ....Die geschwächte Seele  des Nerzhuls spaltet sich von der des Arthas Menethil ab und  Darion oder wahlweiße Tirion nimmt sie in sich auf um sie unter Zaum zu halten ....danach kommen wir zu unsrer lootkiste und könn uns freuen ^^. Der neue "Lichdödel"  wird trotz gesschwächtem Nerzhul von Kor'kron und Dalaranmagiern  bewacht.


Wenn ihr wollt  nehmt die Stelle mit dem Snickers raus ^^  das hat einfach so gut reingepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicec (10. Januar 2010)

Anklopfen
Umklatschen
Looten

"zomfg rofl ololol content clear" im lfg brüllen


----------



## Kezpa (10. Januar 2010)

so wie du des beschreibst fänd ich des zu einfach...

Wenn du meine Vorstellung vom Kampf gegen den Lichkönig hören willst Lese ganz genau^^

Nun es beginnt nachdem der Boss, welcher die Stufen zum Aufstieg zum Frosthron bewacht, besiegt wurde.
Die Helden spüren wie die Luft immer Kälter wird.
Als sie am Ende der Treppen angelangt sind sehen sie dort Arthas, Den Lichkönig auf dem Frostthron sitzen.
Mit seiner mächtigen Runenklinge Frostmourne sitzt er dort...es wird ruhig....dann öffnen sich seine Augen und man erkennt die Herzlosigkeit und Kaltblütigkeit in seinen Augen.
Die Pure Endlosigkeit von Kälte,Schmerz und Tod zieht über den Rücken der Tapferen Helden.
Dann kommt ein Kleiner Dialog Als Tirion Fordring, Jaina Prachtmeer sowie Varian Wyrnn und Muradin Bronzebart die Stufen erklimmen.
Ein Heftiges Streitgespräch beginnt worauf hin Arthas am ende Sagt:"Kommt, spürt die Macht des Lichkönigs"
Der Kampf beginnt.
Tirion und die anderen Greifen in sofort an.Mit starken Krankheiten und Frostattacken macht Arthas dem Raid und den Tirions gruppe das Leben schwer.
Immer wieder beschwört Arthas im Schutze einer Eisbarriere mächtige untote der Geißel die von dem Raid besiegt werden müssen.Jeder ist sich bewusst: sollte er sterben würde er fortan dem Lichkönig im Kampf gegen die eigenen Freunde dienen.
Der Lichkönig verfügt über enorme Selbstheilungskräfte und schleudert alle Paar sekunden einen mächtigen Todesmantel in die Gruppe der ihn um einen großen Betrag Heilt.
Um sich anderseitig zu heilen opfert er untote Diener mit einem Todespakt.
Ebenso ist es ihm möglich die toten Diener erneut auferstehen zu lassen sooft er will.
Während der Kampf andauert brechen kleine Stücke der Frostthron Plattform auseinander sodass die gruppe immer näher in die Mitte und somit näher an den Lichkönig herranrücken muss.Der Weg zur Treppe zerbricht ebenfalls...Es gibt nun kein Entkommen mehr.
Bei etwa 50% Stoppt der Kampf und Arthas umgibt eine unzerstörbare eisbarriere.
Er  3 Frostwyrms rufen die ihn unterstützen.
Diese werden von dem Raid besiegt.
nach einer Weile brechenerneute stücke der Plattform weg und Tirion und der Lichkönig fallen herunter eine Etage tiefer in die Königlichen Gemächer.
Der Raid muss nun mithilfe des Flugschiffes fix hinterherfliegen um Tirion zu unterstützen da er wohl kaum alleine gegen ihn bestehen kann.
Als wir ankommen sehen wir wie Tirion Fordring vor dem Lichkönig kniet.
Er scheint besiegt zu sein und jegliche Hoffnung ist aus seinem Gesicht verschwunden.
Als Arthas Tirion den Gnadenstoß geben will greift Jaina ein, stoßt Tirion zur Seite und wird Selbst getroffen.
Tödlich verletzt liegt sie nun dort vor Arthas ihrem geliebten und einstigen bestem Freund.
Doch dieser Zeigt keinerlei Mitleid und Reue für seine Taten.
Er stürmt langsam auf Tirion zu um ihn zu erledigen da er der einzige ist der ihn vernichten könnte.
Dann greifen Muradin und Varian in den Kampf ein und beschäftigen den Lichkönig.
Währenddessen steigen wir wieder auf das Luftschiff um die neu Gebaute Geißelkanone zu benutzen welche Heilige Energiekugeln die aus Verschiedensten gesegneten Materialien erschaffen wurden und sie gegen Arthas einzusetzen.
wir Feuern eine Kugel ab und Treffen Arthas mitten in sein Herz.
Doch es zeigt keine Wirkung.
Er stoßt Varian und Muradin Wütend zurück und zerstört das Luftschiff wovon wir nur mit einem knappen sprung entkommen können.
Alles scheint vorbei zu sein
Wir würden alle zu Mächtigen Dienern des Lichkönigs gemacht werden und niemand wird mehr in der Lage sein Azeroth vor der Invasion durch die Geißel zu beschützen.
Doch als Arthas kurz davor war uns allen den Letzten stoß zu geben bricht ein Sturm aus Feuer und Blitzen über die Eiskronenzitadelle herein.
Alexstrasza, Nozdormu sowie weitere Großdrachen sind gekommen um uns zu unterstützen und beschießen Arthas mit gewaltigen Feuer, und Blitzkugeln.
Arthas hat gegen diese übermacht keine Chance und zieht sich hinter einer meterdicken Barriere aus Eis zurück.
Schnell steigen wir auf den Rücken von den Drachen und werden an den Fuß der Zitadelle gebracht, wo die Anführer der Horde auf uns Warten
Sie sagen zu uns dass wir nur gemeinsam eine Chance gegen den Mächtigen Lichkönig haben und sie wollen ihn mit uns gemeinsam besiegen.
Alexstrasza und die anderen Großdrachen geben uns ihren Segen und mit neu gewonnener Energie treten wir dem Lichkönig erneut entgegen.
Mit neu gewonnener Stärke, Mut und neuen Verbündeten, den Kriegern der Horde, machen wir uns erneut auf den Weg zum Frostthron.
Dort ist Arthas auf seinem bereits neu errichtetem Thron.Wie durch ein Wunder ist die Plattform wieder neu und die Szene scheint sich zu wiederholen.
Doch wir sind bereit und starten den Angriff.
Gemeinsam mit den Anführern der Horde,der Allianz und sämtlichen Großdrachen greifen wir den Ehemaligen König von Lordaeron an und besiegen ihn Schließlich.
Er hatte dieses mal keine chance mehr sich hinter einer Eisbarriere zu verstecken.
Als er geschwächtund keuchend  vor uns Kniet, tritt Jaina vor ihn, sie spürt dass es immer noch gutes ihn ihm gibt.
Arthas erhebt sich und sagt:" Wenn ich vernichtet werde dann wird die Geißel diese Welt ohne Gnade zerstören. Ihr könnt mich nicht vernichten".
Dann nimmt er einen Teil seiner RunenKlinge und platziert sie auf dem Boden.
Tirion spürt das dies ein Versuch ist sie alle mit einem Schlag zu vernichten.
er schreit:"Achtung! Zurück!"
Er stoßt uns mit einem Heiligen Schlag zurück und gewährt uns den Segen der Leichtfüßigkeit wodurch wir kurze Zeit in der Lage sind zu schweben. Von den Drachen aufgefangen gleiten wir an den Fuß der Zitadelle zurück und sehen nur noch wie die Spitze des Thrones explodiert.
Woraufhin die Eiskronenzitadelle in sich zusammenfällt.
Der Himmel über Eiskrone wandelt sich in ein Kristallklares Blau.. die dunkelen Wolken haben sich verzogen.
Ist dies das Ende der Herrschaft des Lichkönigs und das Ende der Geißel?
Ist Azeroth nun sicher?
Als wir zu den Trümmern der Zitadelle durchbrechen sehen wir die Leichen von Arthas und Tirion.
Sie waren beide tot.
Tirion hat sich für uns und für Azeroth geopfert.

3 Wochen nach dem Tod Tirion Fordrings und Arthas, Dem Lichkönig wurden sämtliche Diener der Geißel von Allianz und Horde gejagt und vernichtet.
An dem Ort wo einst die Eiskronenzitadelle stand wurde ein gewaltiger Palast ( Der Palast der Rechtschaffenheit )
errichtet um Dem Retter Azeroths zu gedenken.
Ein riesiges Denkmal wurde für Tirion Fordring errichtet und in dem Palast aufgebaut.
Die Horde und die Allianz schlossen einen Pakt sich fortan nicht sinnlos zu bekriegen sondern gegen Mächtige Gegner zusammenzuarbeiten.
Denn Alleine kann man eine Übermacht nicht besiegen. Das geht nur durch Zusammenarbeit.

Ende


Ich hoffe euch hat meine Geschichte gefallen auch wenn sie etwas lang geworden ist^^
Ich weiß is nen bissl abweichend von einem Realistischem Bosskampf und wiederspricht vllt etwas dem Wahren Kampf aber sowas find ich Filmreif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So könnte ich mir ein Episches Ende eines Mächtigen Herrschers Vorstellen.


----------



## manaman122 (10. Januar 2010)

gut gut  aber  mir fehlt  bei deiner geschichte die passage mit dem snickers auss meiner  geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das  gibt arthas etwas menschlichkeit xD


----------



## Teax51 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich denke es wird so ablaufen ...


Die Helden haben alle seine Wächter besiegt, vor dem fürchtend was vor ihnen liegt erklimmen sie die Treppe zum Frostthron ...
Oben angekommen herrscht eine Eisige Kälte ..Stille ..Niemand ist zu sehen ...
Als Tirion plötzlich erscheint, läuft er zum Thronsitz, lediglich ein Zettel und eine leere Packung Snickers ist zu sehen.Er hebt den kleinen weißen Zettel auf und liest laut vor ...:

"Liebe Raider, leider könnt ihr mich nicht besiegen. Kel und ich haben uns endlich unsere Liebe gestanden, wir sind durchgebrannt nach Las Tiefenheim um uns ewige Treue zu schwören. In diesem Sinne, bis zum nächsten Addon. Bitte seid doch so lieb und schließt die Tür wieder hinter euch, sonst wird es in der Zitadelle zu Kalt."
Unterzeichnet, Arthas Menethil

Ps: Hail down to the King Baby.

Als die Helden dann wutentbrannt nach Azeroth zurückkehren, sehen sie bereits das Deathwing ausgebrochen ist. Voller Vorfreude stürzen sie sich auf das neue Levelabenteuer und haben ihren Loot bereits im Blick.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (10. Januar 2010)

vicec schrieb:


> Anklopfen
> Umklatschen
> Looten
> 
> "zomfg rofl ololol content clear" im lfg brüllen




LoL ^^

PS: Deine Signatur gefällt mir sehr gut. Musste echt schmunzeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beastdudu (10. Januar 2010)

Am Anfang wird er wl. ein paar Geißel auf uns los schicken dabei redet er das übliche zeug wl. wird das Äscherne Verdikat mithelfen oder es wird vom Lichking gleich am Anfang umgehaun oder der weg wird vergespeert usw. dann beginnt Phase2 und der Lichking will euch persönlich umhaun weil seine Geißeldiener zu blöd dafür sind dann haut er dies und das raus da muss man dann raus laufen oder iwas unterbrechen da stirbt der lichking und auf einmal steht Arthas auf und die Rüstung liegt noch am Boden dann wird irgendein Pala kommen wie uther oder so und Arthas schenkt euch dann seine Ausrüstung. Oder es kommt ne Phase 3 statt das er in der 2. stirbt wo er aufeinmal  als Arthas aufsteht und ihm dann umhaun müsst aufjedenfall iwas mit Arthas oder vl. seht ihr auf einmal was wegfliegen was aussiehn soll wie die sele vom lichking und dann geht es auf irgendjemanden über (aber nicht auf nen Spieler) und der wird dann der neue lichking irgendsowas stell ich mir vor

Der Bossfight wird aber sicher nichts neues bringen.
Und bei der Geschichte hoffe lasst sich Blizz was besseres einfallen als unsere Ideen wär ja sonst langweillig.


----------



## Hêksa (11. Januar 2010)

ganz einfach 

Vermöbeln 
Looten 
Spucken
Auslachen xD


----------

